# FET after OHSS - Part 15



## Ajax (Oct 1, 2004)

Loads of luck ladies


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning ..... Lets hope we can start this new thread with some good news ....wishing you lots of     Katie ..

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hoping it's good news Katie!  Thinking of you!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry but it was a bfn for us we r so gutted just phoned the hospital and they said to have 3 AF which will be September time when sil will have her baby don't know how i will cope with that. We can start again when we r ready. We just need time to get our heads round it first. Deep down i knew what it was going to be but still had a bit of hope but nothing now.

Thankyou for all Ur support am going to take sometime out from ff. Hope everyone is OK.

Take care all
Katie xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Katie ....im sooo sorry .....i know how hard it will be for you today as ive been there myself & no words of wisdom will be enough at the moment ....     

IM SURE you ARE going to be a Mommy & a fantastic one at that !! ....

If you need a shoulder let me know ...

Love hope XXX


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Katie, so sorry to read your news    , will it be fresh in September? Thinking of you

Witters, Trishy, AQ, Hope, I trust you are all well. I keep dipping in and out but haven't posted due to extreme dullness of current activities on my part.

However, my news is that we have a follow up at the clinic on 24th July. I have just booked my DH to see a specialist for the swimmers on 26th July. The theory being we need to know if there is something seriously wrong with them best to know now rather than lots of cycles later. Got in touch with Czech - they said we can start anytime. So the plan is to get DH tested and go from there. Not sure how my cycles will recover from the recent medications - they are a bit out of whack so will need to get in touch with them about exact starting dates, but I would hope Sept time too.

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Katie,  Hugme^  So sorry

Worms, keep us posted with the results!  I think you are right in the way you are going, the swimmers are an important part


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

oh no katiechick im so sorry, i understand you staying of ff for a while, i did after my bfn found everything too intense good and bad for a while. i hope that horrible black cloud lifts soon and you get some much deserved joy      

good news for me which is a miracle in itself   had scan today and im having twins! omg!!!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Avon Queen fantastic news well done on what will be double bundle of joy!   

Do you mind me asking what grade and how many cells your embies were?  

Tell me not to be nosey if you like,  It is just that I am having a medicated FET and have 4 frosties and am interested in other peoples success stories!  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

not sure of the grade but they told me they ahve to be grade 3 or above to be frozen. they were 6&7 cell when frozen, once defrosted added a cell each to 7&8 cell before i had my ET


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

WWWOOOOWWWWW...Avon ......i thought so !!.....

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS !!.......

How are you feeling ?? are you still in shock ?? 

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Woohooo!  Another 'double' bfp!  Huge congratulations to you and DH!  Looking forward to 'living' your pregnancy with you!  Remember Hope and I are always here for any questions for both pregnancy and beyond 

Spinny, I only had 3 embies all of which were only of a 'fair' quality and very fragmented.  They were frozen on day 3 and two were 4 cell and one was 8 cell.  Apparently they like them to be 8 cells by day 3.  They were thawed in the morning and the two better ones (a 4 cell and an 8 cell) transferred at lunchtime.  As you can see both stuck dispite me thinking I was out due to heavy bleeding and cramping 3 days before test day making me test early


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Witters thanks so much for reply you give me lots of hope and your kiddies are fabulous so cute!

My embies were frozen on day one well the day they fertilised so don't know grading or how many cells yet!  I have thought about blasts but I don't want to loose and not have a transfer so might just take them to day 3.  My last transfer( Fresh Icsi cycle) was 2 x grade 2 4 cell day 2 embies and I got a BFN! Just want the best chance this time.  I will make a decision when I know how many if any have thawed!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hope2b - yep still in shock  . went to se GP today and she said i was in shock as well!! she said ive gotta believe they will be ok and i nearly cried on her im so scared you hear such horror stories she said to stop reading them?!!

witters - yeah any tips you two? im scared to death!!! thanks hun   

spinny1 - i think mine were day 3 embies. yeah they must ahve been as tehy wernt blasties
my first ivf i had the best embie out of 9 (grade 1 8 cell) and it didnt work. then they picked another 2 and they both took? so its just which ever one is meant to be really. all a game of chance isnt it


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Avon Queen I really appreciate your reply I will make my decision once thawed if any do!  It is so nerve racking but even if this doesn't work we have got a fresh cycle to come anyway.  I have to think of it like this to save too much disappointment.  I thought I would never get over my BFN in Jan 08 but somehow had to keep on going to get my dream.  I have my scan on 31st July and then start on the progenova and carry on with the DR Buserlin.

Are you still in shock I am so happy for you double trouble eh!

LOL spinny xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Double trouble?  Never, just double delight   

People are often scared of multiples but they are great.  I would love to have another set if we are ever that lucky again.  There is no getting away from it, it is hard work, especially in the early days, but once they are walking and able to properly play together, there is never such a lovely sight.  Yes, they bicker, but on the whole, they totally look out for eachother.  Once they are older, I think it almost becomes easier than having just one as they amuse themselves.  This morning I was on the phone trying to arrange car insurance.  I did it whilst they were still in bed and before long, it was suddenly 10:30am!  We kind of had a brunch this morning instead of breakfast.  They were ever so good though and I never heard a peep out of them.  They certainly learn patience, manners and sharing just by living life in that environment.  People are always commenting at how chilled my two are.  Take today, they were in the buggy whilst their friends were all running around whilst we waited to go into Creepy Crawlies.  They know that once in the buggy, they only come out when I say so and get them out.  It is part of the respect they naturally learn as having them both decide they wanted to get out mid shopping would be a nightmare so I have never introduced it to them.  You learn tough love with multiples I'm afraid!

Spinny, keep us posted with your treatment.  I would take the advice of the embryologist regarding taking them to blast.  Tough decision...  Good luck!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Ajax, Hope and Witters your children are so fabulous and georgeous I would love to have twins they are adorable!

LOL spinny

xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya spinny1

yeah still in shock think i will be for another 7 months   i was like that too, "we can always have another go" etc best way to be though easier said than done. i did feel better knowing there was 2 in there as i thought i had a better chance. My bfn in April hit me harder than i thought and of course the hormones dropping and the cramps and bleeding doesnt help you feel any better    i worked out it takes me 3 weeks to get over it, and i consoled myself in that i was never actually pregnant. i have even said to myself if i lose these i have 6 embryos in storage which is harsh to think but its all about self protection isnt it? i think it would finish me off though to be fair. i shouldent even be thinking that i know. i love em so much it scares me?!

not long till your scan hunny


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

witters

what a lovley story   they sound gorgeous! its just my initial appointment with professor before i started tx he said all sorts of horror stories to put me off having two put back in the first time. thats why i went for 1 and it didnt work. now ive got 2 i can remember what he said to me


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, it's the pregnancy they don't like.  Mine was great yet hard all rolled into one.  I had bad sickness from the first day right through to the last day.  I also had lots of bleeding throughout, then ofcourse had premature water breakage, delivering early and babes having to spend 6 weeks in special care.  Dispite all this, I loved every second of it and am eternally greatful for what we have today - even when my little girl tests me to the extreme!  Thankfully only Keilidh is being a 'terrible two', Myles is a true little angel!  

You just have to take each day as it comes, much like you have through TTC.  Remember, we're here for you


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning All ....

How are you all ??.....

Spinny ...not long till you start now ...   ...

Witters ...how are you ??...Is Kelidh keeping yoou on your toes then  ...

Avon.... being a twin mommy is wonderful WE ARE EXTREMELY LUCKY & WILL NEVER FORGET THAT,it took us 6 years to get our little miracles.....as Witters said hard work but so worth it ...i didnt really find it too bad when they were small ...Cerys is at a very clingy stage at the mo & wont even let me go to the toilet !!...they kissed each other on the lips the other day ...so cute ..normally its one biting the other  ....

My pregnancy was ok, i had bad headaches for 1st 16wks ....mostly every day...& then i was great till about 23wks ,then Owen had too much fluid around him so it was squashing Cerys ....i had some drained off ...& weekly monitoring ...they were born by elective c~sect at 34wks+6days...
spent 3 weeks on neonatel ...., i loved every minute of it tho ...enjoy it ... i know every day is a worry ....i felt & looked better than i ever had...

If me or Witters can help ask away ...you can always p.m us if you want ..also the twins bump thread is a good one to join ...

How is everyone else ??...

We are ok , just off to get some veggies fron the market ...how exciting !!

Love Hope XXX _


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I've just got in from mowing the lawn.  Oh, the joys!  

Yes, Keilidh is very srong willed and stubborn.  I always do prefer the reason with and explain method but with her, it's a must.  She will only co-operate if there is a good reason to.  She is at her best when it is her idea or preference to do it, so lots of 'this or that' choices rather than 'would you like to' questions.  They have got the 'no' down to a T, even though I tell them I don't like it and it's rude!  They are extremely good when we are out, Keilidh is just trying her luck with the pecking order at home and I'm afraid it doesn't wash with me.  Time out's work extremely effectively with her.  I tell her to face the wall and she does on her own accord!  Although extremely frustrating at times, especially when I'm on a tight time frame for something, but on the otherhand, I love her spirit and would never like to bash it out of her.  I'm suure it will help her along in the adult years.  I am very lucky that she does respond well - most of the time atleast!

How are your two?  Any updates on Cerys scare the other month?  

We have a busy week next week, DH is getting a new car, Keilidh has a skin specialist appointment and Myles has a cardiac appointment.  It's all go!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya girls   its so nice you 2 are here and experienced in all this   gonna hunt out that twinny thread i think. i still cant believe im actually part of it?


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_*Hiya....Is everyone ok ??... very quiet on here ... are you out enjoying the  ...

Love Hope XXX*_


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Hope and little ones

Hope Ur all OK i love Ur ticker photo its so cute. I agree it is quiet on here.

I'm OK just trying to look forward to the future and have another fet in Sept/Oct time depends on how my AF's are i need to have 3 before fet and i have already have 1 after our bfn so only 2 to go. My sil is having an baby shower on Saturday and have told her I cant go as still trying to come to terms with our bfn but don't think DH's family understand why i cant go and now I'm feeling upset about it. Both our families know about ivf but for some reason his family cant understand.

Apart from that Im ok. Sorry that was a moan. Hope everyone is OK.

Katie xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya katiechick - stuff 'em. they arent gonna understand but thats there problem, not yours. you need to protect yourself. the hurt would be too intense to take. why should you break your heart just to appease them? think about yourself, you know what you can cope with      
and if they had a sensitive bone in there body they would see that too  

hope2b - hiya nope im inside still in my dressing gown like a right scubber!!!! its my day off cause im worth it! think i shocked the postman though


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

AQ,

Thanks Hun. I just couldn't believe she gave me an invite to begin with just, wish i didn't know about it now. Also sil who has just had a baby is coming over the week end and i know thats going to be hard to. It just upsets me but i know it will be our turn very soon. Well i keep trying to tell myself that.

Hope Ur OK cant believe Ur 8 weeks already I still read Ur diary and saw u have a scan on Tuesday not long now Hope everything goes OK and will keep checking on Ur progress.

Take care Hun
Katie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

feels like its taking forever from this end   thanks hun cant wait till tuesday will be scared all over again  

its so hard to see the joy of a new mum it hurts like hell. believe it or not i would still find it hard?!! (until ive had em i think i will still avoid!!). you can be pleased for them and buy them a card and even a gift, and to me, that should be enough for them to understand you are pleased for them. you have your limits hun


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Hun I know this week end is going to be really hard but hope DH's family try and understand what we are going through.

Hope Tuesday goes OK.  

Take care 
Katie xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news, Great news!!!!   

Myles' little hole in his heart has all healed up!  We are extremely thrilled with this news!  They say that after the age of one, if it is still there it is likely to stay.  It is extremely rare for it to go this late in the game.  We were expecting to talk about operating.  So, so excited right now!  Looks like his poo on the toilet wasn't the only clever thing he's been up to lately!  Not many people can say that they have healed their heart    Bless him, he was laying on the couch as if he were sunbathing in the sun whilst he was having that cold gel on his chest and a probe dancing around!  He is so laid back and all the doctors were really pleased with him.

Anyway, better go, they are left eating lunch, so goodness knows what mess they are in!  I just had to come and share my good news  

Oh, Katie, sorry your family are being so unthoughtful   It just goes to show that you never really understand the emotions unless you have been through it yourself.  Self protection is the key, if you feel you can't go, then don't go, it's as simple as that.  If people get funny, then let them.  If they keep on, then tell them short and sharp how you feel and let it knock them for six and be left speechless.  That way, they should never second guess your actions again!  Really sorry you are having to go through this whilst things are so raw


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Witters,

Thats is absolutely brilliant news Hun. So glad that everything is going OK. Hoe they didn't make a mess while eating their lunch  

Thankyou for Ur advice about in laws just have to see if they say anything on the week end.

Have a nice week end.

Katie xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

witters - fab news, what a clever little boy!! i am panicing as another lady has had her 8 week scan and has lost one of the twins. mine is tuesday. aaahhhhhh this is torture! 

katiechick -     
Dont worry about them, make sure YOU are ok.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Avon, I totally remember those couple of weeks between scans and you're right, it's torture   I hope that you get nothing but good news on Tuesday!  Is it an early or late scan?  Please post as soon as you know as we will all be on tender hooks awaiting your news!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

witters - ah thanks hun   ive gone all emotional past few days think the shock has finally wore off and its all so real and its making me cry im so scared   was watching dancing on ice dvd and bolero came on, and that always gets me!   then i couldent stop, its the first time ive done that, was sobbing like a baby   they cant take them away from me now, they just cant   i dont know whats matter with me am i losing it? ive lost 2 babies and then i get preg with twins and its just such a huge change 

sorry for the outburst! scan is 345pm   working 10-6 so gotta go in 10-230 and sell some loans first   then my mums picking me up. my mums scared too. were gonna make a right pair 

will come on here when i get home


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

not posted her for ages but keep meaning too.   Its just that I have found being pregnant and working very tiring and haven't had a lot of time for much else.

Witters - Well done Myles   You must be so pleased.  How are you and your family doing?  Did I read here that you are thinking of having tx again?

Hope -    How are things with you?  Owen and Cerys look lovely, are you a full time mummy?

Katiechick - I am sorry to hear about your difficult times with your family.    People often don't understand unless they have been through a similar situation.  I remember on of my friends had a miscarriage a number of years ago and although I was sympathetic to her and her DH I remember thinking to myself a few months after it that it was about time she 'got over it'  It wasn't until I had my own pregnancy loss that I realised how devastating it is and I felt ashamed that I hadn't given my friend more supprot.

Avon Queen -   on your pregnancy and         for your next scan.

Nothing that exciting happening with me apart from I am now on mat leave ( thank goodness).  Witters I don't know if you remember but you advised me against going for a promotion when I was 12 weeks pregnant. That was great advice and looking back now I can't believe I was considering it.  Now that i am off I am trying to get everything ready for the big day, we have been a bit lax about things (only packed my hospital bag this week) but getting into the swing of things now  

Take care 

Red


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

red admiral

thanks hun   nearly there arent you! take it easy


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK.

Hope, Witters, How are u all and Ur little ones hope Ur all OK.

AQ, Not long till Ur scan hope everything goes OK Hun.  

Red, Nice to hear from u. Cant believe u only have 21 days to go that has flown by well it seems like it for me don't know what u think.  

Hi to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Well had a bad wk end not just with my pg Sil having her baby shower and sil who has just had a baby but with other things to. Doesn't feel like i have any rest this wk end and DH isn't well either and he has kept me awake all night with his snoring. Men eh! Just feel like crying. Never mind hope this week is a good one.

Take care
Katie xx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning !!

How are you all ??....

Witters ...FANTASTIC news about Myles ...what a clever little boy ....what a relief for you !!

Katie ...im sorry you are having such a tough time at the mo ....   ......

Red LOVELY to hear from you .....only 20 days to go   ....how exciting ......yep im a full time mommy .... i do a littl cleaning job in the evening ... weighed it up & i wouldnt hardly earn anything if i went back to work as chilcare for the two is so expensive...

Avon ....good luck for your scan ....its such a worry between the scans ...i remember it well ....

We are all ok ....C&O been feeding themselves ready brek ....how can it get EVERYWHERE   

Love Hope XXXX_


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

howdie  

scan went well      both are fine and saw them both moving!! measure 21.9mm and 21mm. im 9 weeks tomorrow. was a right wuss today kept crying on and off i was so scared my hormones/emotions got the better of me was very intense! so utterly relieved and grateful. glad im not alone in these scan fears makes me feel less of a psycho that you two felt same!!!! i also feel like this "preg club" is not something i feel at home in yet, feels strange as im not a mum yet but not ttc anymore. not sure how to feel or where i fit in anymore?


katiechick -    its so unfair im so sorry hunny i wish you some good fortune and SOON!


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Katiechick -   

Avonqueen - glad your scan went well, I hate getting them as well.  i had one at 34 weeks and still was stressed before that one.

Hope - lovely to hear from you, I can realate to what you say about childcare.  When I started looking companines told me it was £19 a session, I was quite taken aback as I didn't think it was as exepnsive as I had been told but then I found out there are 2 sessions in a day .  I will be definetly going back to work but I am hoping to go back part time.  We are planing that I will go back 2-3 days a week and my mum is going to look after the LO 1 day a week so we won't need the nursery too much.  Hopefully.

anyway, better go as I am meant to be tidying up 

Best wishes

Red


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Girls

I am back from my holiday and settling back in to work while trying to fight off a rotten cold!

I am sorry I have not been on in ages but I was so busy before I went away and never got on the computer in the evenings either as DH was always on it.

Katie - I am so so sorry about the BFN and I totally understand why things are hard for you.  I also will be starting again around Sep/Oct so we should be cycling again together so hopefully we both get good news.  As for DH's family they must just not be able to understand what it means to feel so hurt.  Try not to feel too angry towards them but do what it takes to look after you and DH and just ignore their comments.  If you let them upset you more it will be even harder to cope.  I really hope you feel a little better today.  I just wish it had been a different result for you - I really do. xx  

Avon - WOWEEEE!  Twins!  Well done you super IVF girl!!  You give us all hope.

Red - Has 9 months nearly passed already?  I honestly don't know where the time has gone but at the same time I feel time is moving so slowly for me!  Strange how time seems to go quicker when looking in from the outside.  Good luck for the next few weeks - but you won't need it, everything will be great.

Witters - I am so happy for you about Myles' heart.  You must be so relieved.  And I thought getting pregnant would be the end to all my worries but you just start a whole new set throughout the pregnancy then another set once they are born.  Maybe Mum's are just born to worry!!  I really am over the moon for you.

How is everyone else?  I am patiently waiting to be called to start FET again.  Hopefully only another 6 weeks until I get the letter


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

trishy - ah thanks hun, i hope i do, as its been 4-6 years for me and a long haul/wait i still cant believe it myself, i saw everyone else getting pregnant and my luck stank, and then suddenly it all hit the fan!   its dead weird though as ive been avoiding everything baby related for years and so have no idea what im doing   but i darent buy anything/learn too much info incase it all goes wrong!!


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Now don't go getting all negative on me!   I understand it is going to take a few weeks or even 9 months to sink in but you really are a Mummy to 2 little heartbeats so you better get used to it!!    And I know when the time comes it will come so easily to you.  I mean how hard does shopping get!! It's knowing when to stop buying all the cute little things that will be the hardest part to master!!  

I couldn't look anywhere on holidays without seeing pregnant women all round me and they were all on the beach in 33 degree heat!  One even had her baby in the pram on the beach.  OK it was in shade but the air was so hot poor thing.  So I know all about trying to avoid baby related things (and it doesn't help that every time I am shopping with my Mum she always insists on looking for baby clothes for my sister's babies even though it's only the two of us out and it would be nice to not look for baby clothes and be able to forget my worries).

Anyway, what I am trying to say is despite wanting to avoid things like that now, when the time comes I know you won't be able to keep me away from anything and everything related to babies!  So once you feel comfortable to accept that it really is your turn then you just enjoy every little second of spoiling your little heartbeats!!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi Trishy how are you hunny?

I have just started a medicated FET transfer will be 20th Ausgust!

Have been going to the Gym this time and feel great will stop for the 2ww though!

You probably don't remember me we chatted a while ago!

Good luck with your tx chick!   

Hello to everyone else sending   to you all 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Avon, I totally understand what you are feeling right now!  We didn't start buying things before I was 20 weeks.  We did start to look at things though just never put our hand in our pockets.  In a way, I wish we had done a bit more than we did as they arrived so early, which meant that DH ended up rushing around finishing the nursary and buying all the baby bits himself.  That was as well as visiting us all in hospital and keeping up a full time job!  You say I'm a clever mummy, he certainly is a clever daddy!  Often dad's get forgotten about but they really shouldn't 

Well, my two should be two today!  It just sinks in quite how early they were at times like this.  Their actual birthday seems like ages ago!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Trishy, Nice to see u back did u have a nice holiday ? Hope we are cycle buddies as i think it will help to have someone to talk about it.  

AQ, Glad Ur scan went well Hun.  

Hello to everyone else hope Ur all OK.  

I'm OK have got a virus at the moment so has DH he has given it to me. Men eh!  
Do u remember when i had to have a camera in my mouth to look at my jaw ? Well i have the hospital on Monday to find out what they are going to do hope they are going to do something about it.

Anyway better go DH wants the laptop but that means i have the remote control for the TV.  

Take care
Katie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

trishy - sorry   i know hunny what you are saying. i am getting a little more used to it every day and its a nice thing to get used to, im just scared it will be taken away thats all. roll on Feb 09   i know what you mean about pregnant women, i used to see teenagers all the time with new borns aaaahhh even went to a "heritage centre" one summers afternoon for a walk round with mymum and we had to leave cause i started crying in front of everyone (lots of kids on rides waving at proud parents) was absolute torture and it broke my heart. once they are out and safe i can enjoy them with some sense of control over the situation! and im looking forward to that!

witters - glad you felt the same! makes me feel so much better! ive bought a baby names book but thats not for baby as such so i allowed that! well if its a rush at the end it is, i have hovered around the dummies in morrisons but then i walked off as i darent buy! still remember walking fast past all that isle cause the smell etc distressed me?! ah witters you give me hope yours are so lovley

katiechick - thanks chick   hope hospital goes well monday and your virus is short! ah yeah its give and take intit in relationships!! the remote is a good swap though


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Do you know what, I have never ever felt the need for dummies.  I must admit, I'm not a fan, but somehow I managed without even looking at them in the baby section.  My tip to you is definately to play music to your bump, they totally relax when they hear something familiar.  Also, if delivery isn't too sudden, playing that same piece of music as they enter the world would be so beneficial 

Well, it looks like metformin has got me ovulating!  I am officially in the 2WW!  Even if nothing happens, I am still really chuffed!  Oddly enough, I relax in the 2WW, it's the waiting to ovulate that is stressful for me!


----------



## canoworms (Sep 6, 2007)

Hi everyone, 

Thought I would quickly check in.

Witters, great news you're on 2ww   

Katie, hope it all goes well at the hospital

Trishy, hope the cold is better now, I think I've picked up a sniffle from my hols 

Red, counting down no doubt, can't be very comfortable with the hot days we've had

 Hope and anyone I missed

Well, my news: Been on a short holiday to Disneyland Paris - we had a hopper pass for 2 days which made it quite intense, but it was a present - so not complaining. Really tired afterwards but where we stayed was lovely and would go back again (not on the park). Just before we went we had a consult with a urologist, which was excellent, he really took the time to explain what was going on. Good news the regime of vitamins and life style changes he's had to endure have had a positive affect on the quality, bad news the dropping count could be due to age so he's had a hormone profile done again to see if this is indeed the case. DH had his tests done on Saturday, but the SA side was a bit of a fiasco and we've got to repeat it as there wasn't enough. So another night down in London this weekend.
My follow up at the UK clinic said that I have polycystic ovaries which was a big surprise as I've got no indicators. I've requested to have the insulin resistance test and they are also doing an androgen (sp) test as well. They indicated that had we not had MF I probably would have got pregnant fine, but because I do have PCO as we know - big risk of over stimulation. Disappointly also we have been considering donor which is not the preferred option but I had been comforting myself that I could probably have IUI, but as they do medicated IUI - I will probably over stimulate on that as well so would have to go for DIVF. 
Anyway, reprofit have got back to me - they are sending my drugs this week and I am to start stimming on day 2 of August AF. I'm not sure when she will appear as the drugs have messed her up, so planning is a nightmare but stake in the ground is Aug 18 for appearance (I'm usually bog standard 28 day cycle). I'm holding off booking flights and accommodation but have booked holiday from work with the proviso that I'm going with a friend who doesn't quite know what she's doing yet so dates could change a bit.

xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Worms, glad you had a great time!  Sounds like you needed something to take your mind off things.  It really is great that you are getting such intense testing done and finding out answers too, even if they are not ideal.  Fingers crossed that now you are all in a better picture of what is going on, treatment will be better adapted and you will get better results this next time - IDEAL ones!!!


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Spinny - of course I remember you!  I am really glad things are moving for you and your transfer is so soon.  The time will fly in now until transfer.  I am glad the gym has helped you focus on something else.  I am thinking about joining again as I reckon it will be 3 months until transfer actually happens and I can join for 3 months at a time for quite a good price.  It might also help lift my spirits as I am fed up waiting again!  I am getting more impatient as time goes on!  Need to wait until I get rid of this cold first though as I have asthma and need to be careful when I get a cold.  

Katie - it would be lovely to have a cycle buddy as it can be lonely on your own despite the huge support on here.  I was going to ask about your jaw but didn't want to bring it up while you were concentrating on treatment.  I really hope it's good news for you.  It just goes to show that you made the right decision to have one try at treatment in the meantime as now you can think about your jaw again and once that's sorted you will be ready for round 2 of treatment.  Things always work out.  

AQ - you must have thought I was telling you off!!  Not at all!   I just really wish I could help you believe it really is your turn to be a mummy but I totally understand you are nervous.  I know I will never believe it myself until someone shouts 'push' and they hand me my baby!!   So just you take it one day at a time and you will know when you feel comfortable to really enjoy it.  I am soooo jealous!!  

Witters - good luck for the 2WW.  Maybe I am really stupid but I didn't realise you are looking to expand your beautiful family.  I really hope it goes really well for you and quickly too! Enjoy the   !!!

Worms - glad you had a fun packed break and sorry to hear you have the sniffles too.  Mine are taking ages to go away.  Good luck with all the tests, sounds like you are both getting the full MOT!!  Hope things move quickly for you  

Well I am plodding along just wishing the time away until I get called again.  I am finding the waiting very depressing but nothing I can do about it so better just snap out of it!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope Ur all OK. Hope u don't mind me not doing any personals not feeling well have got conjunctivitis and a virus just been to the Dr's don't know wot to do about work as they are counting on me this wk but i know my health comes first.

Have been the hospital about my jaw and the Dr has given me some mouth exercises to do then have got to go back in 3 months time. He said my jaw is inflamed and and has lots of blood vessels on my jaw which shouldn't be there and have a slip disc. They are just going to see how i get on with the exercise. Just wish that would get better.

Sorry that sounds like a moan.
Hope Ur all OK will catch up soon when I'm better.

Katie xxx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Poor you Katie - hang in there and take it easy.  Sounds like you are having a bad time of it and to be honest I think you should take a week off work and really try to recover a little.  Sleep really is the best medicine I find.  

As for the jaw I hope the exercises help.  Doesn't sound nice at all.

Big hug coming your way


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks Trishy DH keeps telling me not to go to work and i should really listen to him. DH hasn't been well to and think i have caught this off him. I just want my eyes to get better. 

Hope Ur OK.

Katie xxx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Could you not at least take Wed-Friday off?


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Just phoned work and my manager is going to speak to my personal manager 2Moro but he still wants me to go in. They are unbelievable i said i will do a couple of hours then go home but don't know about the rest of the wk feel like i need a good rest will see wot they say 2Moro and mite not go in wed, Thur or Fri.


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Katie - hope you got sorted with work and are now at home in bed resting and stay there for the rest of the week.  

I am starting to feel a little better thank goodness and am looking forward to getting back to exercise but can't risk it with my asthma until I am 100% better.  I would say I could start at it again next week.  I would love to lose a stone before treatment begins but I know that would take real dedication with food and exercise and I love my food too much!  Any motivational tips anyone??


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Katie, poor you   I had conjunctivitus in both eyes not so long ago and it was awful.  Please start putting ointment in as I didn't straight away and suffered badly because of it.  I don't know what you do workwise, but I'm sure you won't be up to your best as a) you can't see well and b) feel like 'rubbish' with the virus.  Are you even able to drive?  I know I couldn't for a few days as I really couldn't see much, especially with the ointment in.  Plus conjunctivitus (and the virus) is very contegious, so it is better for the workforce for you to stay at home until you are much better.  

I hope your jaw responds to the exercises, you really are going through it at the moment you poor thing 

Trishy, I'm dreadful at excercise and dieting, so no tips from me I'm afraid.  Just keep in mind why you are doing it.  You are a strong lady, I have every faith in you!!


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Katie - how are you feeling today?  Did you take time off work?  How are the eyes?


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Trishy,

Thanks for asking after me. I'm feeling much better thanks still got a bad ear and throat but the eyes are better. When i went to see the DR she said it is up to work if i could go or not so i asked them and they said as long as i don't touch my eyes and then touch the desk or something then I'm fine to work so like a good girl i went in and boy did i feel worse but i stuck it out i know i should of just come home but i was only in work for a few hours. Its my day off today then in 2Moro and off the week end so i should be OK.

How r u have u joined the gym again ? I trying to loose some weight for round 2 of tx but its really hard but i know i need to do it. DH keeps saying he likes the way i am but they don't see it how we see it do they ?

I have got my next appointment for my Jaw which is 17th November so by then i should of had tx and then i would know what is what then iykwim   

Have a nice day.

Katie xx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hey Katie

Glad you are starting to feel a bit better.  I think it's a disgrace they made you go in to work at all.  Did they not see how bad you looked when you went in and send you home?  They don't sound very understanding.  Sorry but health comes first!

I am starting to feel a lot better too and my cold is working its way out of my chest so hopefully I will start the gym again on Saturday at a slow pace and build it up again.  I managed to lose 5 pounds on holidays and am keeping it off despite eating loads but I would love to lose a stone before treatment again.  That would get me into size 10 jeans and I would be so over the moon.  I know size 12 is really good at the minute but I have an unrealistic dream of being a size 10 and am determined to get there!!!  I honestly believe no matter what size you are that if you feel uncomfortable with yourself then no matter what anyone says it won't make a difference until you are happy with what you see in the mirror.

Got not so good news yesterday.  I thought I would call the hospital to keep on their backs about the waiting list only to find out it could be January/February before I am taken now.  Even though it's a private list for FET and I was told at the time (in June) it would be no more than 4 months the girl yesterday said that they did not take anyone at all in August.  She said at the very end of each month the embryologist tells her how many to call from each list for the following month.  Therefore she can't even tell me if any will be taken in September either until the end of this month.  We are currently number 5 on the list but she said it could be 2-5 months until we are seen so realistically that could be anywhere between October - January before we are called and then I will be told to start the following cycle.  That is is they take someone every month starting again in September.  

I know that is not that long to wait but it would mean I see another birthday and Christmas go by without another try and that makes me very sad    I mean one try per year going private is just not good enough.


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Trishy,

My work think there are Dr's themselves and even people who i was working with was saying how ill i looked and said i should go home but no managers said anything u have to be dying to be sent home honestly u do. Think i need a new job.

Sorry to hear about Ur tx    Its really not fair when u wait all that time then to be told it will be even longer. It a good job u phoned them to see when u can start. Hope its very soon for u Hun. I have got to have another 2 AF's as Ive already had 1 after our bfn and i should be due on next week but they never come on time when u want it so it depends on when i come on.

Hope u enjoy the gym Hun and thats great u lost 5 pounds and keeping it off I'm really trying but love my food to much  

Have a nice day
Katie xxx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Well just incase you are worried about AF not coming mine came 2 days after stopping drugs then the next one took 47 days to come!  Luckily the 3rd one arrived today and that is back to 30 days so I am all please I am back to normal.  But if you do find yours takes ages don't worry because it is very normal due to the drugs.

Yes hopefully I will get taken sooner rather than later and we can still be cycle buddies!

I am thinking about the whole fitness thing and mixed with my love of dogs am considering starting up a dog walking service in the evening and weekends.  My parents are all very negative about it but then they always have bad points about any suggestions I come up with.  I thought it would be a good way of getting fit, making money and working with animals.  My dream scenario!  I know I would need a legal contract drawn up just incase a dog got hurt or caused injury to another dog or person but i would only walk one at a time and would never let them off the lead.  I am not sure if I am mad!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

I always wanted to do dog walking service its a good idea. I can just imagine u walking loads of dogs at a time   I think u should go for it if u really want to do it.

Hope we are cycle buddies soon.

Hope everyone else is OK its gone very quiet on here lately.

Katie xx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

I think I would start with one dog at a time and once I get to know their temperament then I could judge if I could handle 2 dogs at a time.  My Dad is worried I get bitten or someone else gets attacked while I am in control.  I am realistic enough to know they will not all be lovely dogs but I would ask questions first and walk them along the footpath to start rather than in a park where I will meet loads of dogs.  Not sure what to do but you never know until you try.  I will speak to DH about it and would need to get the paperwork and fliers sorted first then would start locally within a mile to see how that goes first.  The trouble is I am working full time so people may not want the service in the evenings or at weekends because that is also when they are free to do it themselves.  Will keep you posted!!

It is quiet on here.


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hello all, sorry not been on for a bit, ive been so knackered and dh always hoggs computer cause hes addicted to ebay!

katiechick - your work sounds nasty you dont need the added stress  

trishy - im sorry for the delays with your tx date, its so ruddy frustrating all that waiting around time just seems never ending   hope time passes quick and it happens sooner than you think


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi AQ - how are you?  Getting used to the forthcoming bump yet?


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya trishy

yeah kind of   its really weird like a dream! i have a bump already i keep looking at it im amazement! very tired though i feel like ive run a marathon but i havent done anything! my mum wanted me to go to mothercare with her and i have refused i think she thinks im pouring cold water on everything but ive had 4 years of IF and 10 weeks of preg and putting me in mothercare would still make me cry bizarrly enough. shes ordering me some stuff off the internet!


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

I would say your Mum is just bursting with excitement but I think she needs to understand you are coming to terms with finally being pregnant after so many years of heartache and that she will need to give you until the second trimester at least to accept that you really are going to be a Mummy.  I am sure she would understand if you say it nicely to her!  She is just dying to be the granny!!  Who can blame her but you need to make sure you are happy and comfortable too!  Ooooohhhh I am so excited for you too!!  I will go shopping with your Mum if you want!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ah she does understand i think. people are sooo over excited because they all know how much i wanted it and how long its been and about our losses too. i wish i could be the same but i have to keep a lid on it. once there out and i can see they are ok i will gladly wheel em in to mothercare then i have some control over things. at moment is just "fingers crossed" its like the 9 mnth wait!!! i would love to go to mothercare but it still hurts? i still remember that pain and im so hormonal would make a right fool of myself!! have allowed myself to buy some johnsons baby shampoo though. woopee doo! i dont think anyone gets how hard it was for me to dare to buy that!! im grateful and happy dont get me wrong just want it so bad it hurts and im scared


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Avon, I think we all understand where you are coming from.  I was just the same as you.  I can't remember when we went to Mothercare for the first time but it was quite late.  Infact, I think it was around the 19/20 week mark when I started needing maternity clothes.  Even then it was difficult and we kind of wiggled our way through the baby bits to reach the maternity wear.  Our first item was a nappy wrapper.  Awful thing, stick to nappy sacks!

You need to do what is right for you and when it is right.  You will learn to love it and become a little more relaxed, but you will always be worried about them.  Goodness, we still have an infrared camera to spy on them.  I have it next to my bed and whenever I wake up, I always look at it to check they are ok.  Explain to your mum your fellings and say she is more than welcome to go on her own. (unless you want to make the first visit both of your firsts?)


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

witters - ah you are so kind im sure you are stopping me from going mad   

my my mum has transferred me some money so i can buy some maternity trousers on the internet im ok doing that as its "virtual"!!

right then wont bother with a nappy wrapper  

nipped into asda tonight and bought 2 little teddies with comfort blankets attached for 'em, was so excited i nearly burst into tears!!!! jesus, the emotions!!!! did the self serve till so nobody asked me any questions   was like scarlet pimpernel (now you see me now you dont!) then i thought "should i have bought them?" but it was too late. wouldent buy any clothes though, just little extras. im getting brave in my old age   i figure ive got 2 and i love em even if they dont stay so the comfort blankets prove they existed. see....told ya i was losing it


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Hiya

How are you all ??....

Gosh the weather is awful again .......

We are all ok, C&O have been keeping me busy ....  ...

2years ago today i had them put back as blasts ....  .time flies...

Hope your all ok

Love Hope XXXXXX_


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry don't really post any more, but I do pop in and keep up to date with peoples' news.

Congratulations Avon Queen on your BFP - it must be even more of a shock when you find out you're having twins.  Witters and Hope will be brilliant sources of info and advice for you!  How do you feel?  Any sickness?

Hope - this day two years ago?  I bet that has gone quick hasn't it?  Hope Cerys and Owen are well.

Witters - how is the two week wait going?  How are you with the metformin?  I can only manage 1 tablet a day.  Finers crossed the met works for you like it did for Sarah69     

Hi to Trishy and Katiechick.

Hi to Mel and Sarah69 if you ever pop on and have a read  

We are fine, I'm settled in at work, I do 2.5 days per week which is just about right, and Dylan enjoys nursery.  I am currently downregging for a fresh IVF cycle, and hope to start stimming on Friday.  To try to avoid OHSS I will be on a reduced dosage of gonal-f (150iu instead of 225) and I'm also taking metformin which may help.  I really do hope that I don't get OHSS and can have some embies put back straight away, but who knows .

I'll let you know how I get on!

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ohhh, Liz, good luck with this cycle!  I hope the new regime works out better for you and you can complete the treatment in one cycle!   How is Dylan?  Growing quickly eh?  Glad he is enjoying nursary, I have no idea how my two will be, they are very timid and 'mummy-fied'.  My fault I know, but hopefully they will get on ok.  Please keep us posted on your treatment!

Hope, thanks for the pm   Doesn't the pace suddenly whip up once they are mobile?  I am lucky as they tend to stick together and follow eachother around so it's not a case of both going in different directions for me thank goodness.  It's a great stage for us right now as I am more able to leave them on their own for short periods, hich means I can prep their lunches in peace and whizz the hoover or duster around.  Makes things much easier.  Not that you would think that, the house is still in a state!  We are getting the ceilings done on Friday finally following the leak on the birthday.  This has meant emptying the dining room and kitchen which you wouldn't believe how much stuff we have 'neatly' stacked away!!  It should be interesting being confined to the front room with two toddlers, two dogs and a bird!  

Thanks for the well wishes of my 2WW.  Sadly, dispite the textbook chart, AF started for me.  Obviously I am upset that we weren't lucky, but on the same level, I am thrilled the metformin has got me ovulating!  This atleast gives us a chance TTC naturally which other than the 12 cycles of clomid, we haven't been able to do previously.  It should be more exciting than frustrating for us - to start with atleast.  Oh, Liz, I'm on 2 tablets a day which has been absolutely fine.  It did take a good month to settle into though.  

I have recently found out that my friend is expecting, a second is expeting twins and I also have a Neice or Nephew on the way.  All are due in February.  Whilst I am thrilled for them all, I am so broody that I am so jealous too!

Gotta go, M&K are getting boired it seems...


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

witters - sorry it didnt work this time hun


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Hope everyone is ok ??...

Just wanted to say

GOOD LUCK RED !!..... it must be anytime for you now ...hope all goes well & looking forward to hearing your news !!

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

everyone,

Witters - Sorry to hear that it didn't work this time   Hopefully you will be posting a BFP on here in the next couple of months.  How is your horse?  Are you getting any riding done?  I have been asked to ride a friend of mines horse and to compet with it next summer.  I have said yes but I am unsure if I am being naive but at the moment the thought of the exercise and being fit just sound lovely.  The struggle to get fit is not quite as appealing 

Hope - thanks for the good wishes, nothing much happening with me at the moment but I have an appointment to be induced on Saturday if not gone naturally before then   Hope you are well.

Liz  - Lovely to hear from you,   with tx.

Avon Queen - I understand how you feel about buying things I was the same, I think the first thing I ordered was the car seat and that wasn't until I was over 28 weeks.  What I did do though was to look at magazines and the internet and I made a list of what I wanted so when I started buying it was quite easy as I knew what I wanted.  I didn't buy anything else till after 32 weeks when DP started seriously nagging me about it, once I started though it got easier.  One of the downside of buying everything so late is that the financial hit is all at once.  My mum was similar to yours at the start of my pregnancy but she soon realised that I found it too upsetting to buy things and stepped right back.

Trishy -  Have you heard anything yet about when you go for your next tx?  Well done you on losing weight, I find that when I want to get fit/lose weight the easiest way for me is to get a 'gym buddy' and arrange to meet them at classes at the gym.  I find it easier to go if I think I am letting someone down.

Katiechick - How is your jaw after your operation?  Was the operation to do with your cartilage?  The reason I ask is one of my friends is having this op either this month or next.  i know she is really looking forward to after the op as she is in quite a bit of pain at the moment.

Does Sarah still post here ?

Also wanted to say i saw a post elsewhere from ChrisF and she is expecting again.

Anyway better go as still in PJ's.  Best wishes to all

Red


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Red - still hanging in there then?!  Good luck over the next few days, looking forward to hearing your good news.

I have good news in that I phoned the hospital and am now number 1 on the NHS list and number 3 on the private FET list.  So I will be starting next month all being well.  But (and there's always a but just to annoy us!) as I have reached the top of the NHS list first then I have to go with this first.  The trouble is as I have 7 eggs in the freezer then I am only entitled to FET through the NHS and not the full ISCI (£2500 difference in value).  The doctor had told me that if I go private first then I can be put on hold at the top of the NHS list and use up 4 eggs having a private FET.  Then if this was to fail I would only have 3 eggs left in the freezer and would then be entitled to the full ICSI free through the NHS.

BUT, I phoned and when I was told I am no 1 on the NHS list I asked to be put on hold so I could go private first.  They told me the doctor was incorrect and you cannot go on hold on the NHS unless you have already started private treatment or for a medical reason.  So now I am going to miss out on £3500 worth of treatment and will only get FET so it means if this was to fail also then I would need to pay myself for the full ICSI.  I was hoping to get one full try on the NHS so I could freeze as many eggs as possible and then in future I would only need to fork out for FETs until it works.

And to make things worse my doctor is the only one who can re-organise his own lists and he is on leave until September by which time I will have my letter of offer already!  Just typical I am at the top of both lists at the same time!  I just hope he can help when he gets back before I start the drugs.

But the good news is either way I will be starting before my birthday in November and that was a big issue for me!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Not long now Trishy good luck hunny!

I am just looking for advice just had FET and 2 embies on board one (Grade 2) 5 cells and one (Grade 3) 5 cells as they were both day 3 embies I thought they should have been about 8 cells at least!

Feeling very down and not very confident any positive stories greatly received.   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Spinny if you look at the wee bit on my signature you will see mine were both only 4 cells.  I know it didn't work but I was told these were really good eggs.  Also that morning they were only 2 cells and then by the afternoon when I had ET they were 4 cells!  So don't worry at all.  They are probably 8 cells inside you already!!  

You are just nervous


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Trishy I hope your right hunny.

I just have to try and be positive    

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

red admiral - yeah its difficult isnt it. getting bottles of johnsons everyweek with my internet shopping which doesnt feel like im "buying" whenever i go in a shop and look at clothes that seems to get me the most and i nearly cry and skulk off!!

trishy - yes, thats good though isnt it, you get another go before the dreaded xmas comes, lets hope for you positive vibes coming        

spinny1 - its just fate hunny as to whether they attach, my first ivf i had an 8 cell grade 1 and it did bugger all so there you go. the next time there were less cells and they attached. its just whichever embies are meant for you, just a game of chance


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Trishy, I understand your frustrations   Why don't things ever work out perfectly?   Whichever way you go, I'm sure it will be positive for you.  You are on the road again, woohoo!!

Spinny, I had my embies frozen on day 3.  Two were 4 cells and one was 8 cells.  I too had read up that by day 3 they should be atleast 8 cells.  That's in the ideal world such as a cycle should be 28 days with ovulation being on day 14 - never is true!  They were all only of a fair quality and all very fragmented.  I had a 4 cell put back and also an 8 cell put back.  Both stuck and I have no idea who was the 4 cell, but both Myles and Keilidh are utterly perfect, so please don't worry   

Red, quick, easy, natural labour vibes to you!  Woody is doing great.  He is enjoying his 'field companion' life!   We go up to see him, but I just don't get the chance to ride.  Keilidh is also unsure of him as he always sneezes at the most inoppertune moment.  Just as her confidence is building, 'atishoo!'  it's gone again.  She loves all the other horses, it's just Woody 

Thanks for telling us about Chris, you must get her to come back for her congratulations!

Avon, you wait, nobody will keep you away from those baby shops once you do start buying!!  A little tip for you, try to use plain water whenever you can, especially up until they start solids.  All these lotions and potions even if they are baby formulated are still very tough on such new skin and really not necesary.  Nice once in a while for the smell, but they smell gorgeous whatever in my eyes   Mind you, my two, Keilidh especially does suffer with her skin...

Well, our ceiling is all done and our room is all decorated.  It was tough doing it, needed much more prep than we thought.  All I need to do now is get things straight..  There are boxes everywhere!!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Trishy, Witters and Avon feeling a bot better today I know what your saying is right!

My husband say our chances are like getting a 6 on a dice and we will get it one day! I  he is right!

Hope you all well!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spinny1 - when they put 2 embies back in they warned me would be twins and my answer was "yeah and i could win the lottery" erm..... 

witters - maybe i should have asked you before i bought the entire stock of johnson and johnsons


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning all ....

How are you all ??...

Spinny how are you feeling ??...sending loads of     your way... 

Hows everyone ??...

Us all ok, C&O should be waking up from a snooze any min now so better go & grab a quick coffee ....

Love Hope XXXXXX

_


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spinny - it only takes one to attach and youre off......if its meant to be its meant to be        whens your test date hun?

hope 2b - morning, big kiss for C&O    the little sleepy heads


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Avon I am ok no symtoms at the moment but not reading too much into this as I had swollen boobs last time and still got a BFN.  My test date is Wed 3rd Sept but am tempted to test early maybe the 31st August because I am off work that day naughty I know but don't want to test Wednesday because I am in work!

Hope - hope you enjoyed your coffee hunny thanks for asking!

Hi witters how are you?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spinny1 - yeah had swollen boobs on my bfn too, just slight af pains on my bfp about 3-4 days before test date. i tested 4 days early and got a negative, then night before and got positive. cant stop yourself once you get your mind set on testing!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well and had a good week-end?

Red - I'm guessing you are probably a mummy by now, hope everything has gone smoothly for you, can't wait to hear your news.

Spinny -good luck for testing, you are nearly half way there!  The last week really drags though doesn't it?

Trishy - I was in a similar situation to you as I was about to start my last FET in May 2006.  I got to the top of the NHS waiting list just as I was about to start drugs for FET.  My consultant advised me that because I had some frosties he could not recommend a fresh IVF cycle for me especially with the OHSS risk.  I wasn't offered NHS FET, so just paid for the FET and got pregnant with Dylan, so things worked out well anyway.

AvonQueen - hope you are feeling well - are you getting a bump yet?

Hope2b - how are you and C&O?

Witters - hope you've got everything unpacked after finishing decorating and that Myles and Keilidh are well.

I am going for EC on Thursday, just had a scan this morning.  I've got 4 follies above 17mm, 18 follies between 11 and 16mm and 10 follies below 10mm.  The clinic has said I'm at risk of OHSS again, despite me having the lowest dose of gonal-f (150iu), so I'm hoping that the small follies don't grow between now and Thursday.  It would be great to have my embies transferred in a fresh cycle, but then again if I develop OHSS again I know it's best for them to be frozen.  I'll let you know how I get on.

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck Liz!!  Will be thinking of you on Thursday!  How are you feeling?  I know I was feeling awful even before collection


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Witters

I'm feeling OK thanks, I can tell that something is happening though, feel a bit bloated and tender around my stomach.  My EC is at 12.15 so hopefully by this time tomorrow it should be over!

Liz


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Good luck Liz    Let's hope things run smootly and ET goes ahead in a few days but as you say either way you need to do what is right to keep you healthy even if it is frustrating stopping and starting again.  I  am sure this time next week you will be very PUPO!!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

lizh - hiya, yeah got a little bump, gets bigger as they day goes on (but i think some of that is wind!!!   ), ooh youre having your EC today then! hope it went well hunny. Jesus you have a lot of follies   dont forget to drink lots water hope youre ok


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Thank you all for your good luck wishes.  The EC went well today - I had sedation - I slept through the whole procedure and woke up to the nurse telling me they had collected 9 eggs!  So, it doesn't look like the OHSS will develop and I'm due to have ET on Saturday.  Just hoping for good fertilisation rates tomorrow.

AvonQueen - I've just noticed you are based in Sheffield - did you have tx at Care?  I am at Care in Manchester.

I'll be back tomorrow!

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news Liz!  I hope your eggies are all great embies now!  Keep us updated as and when


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Liz great number of Eggies good luck with phone call today hunny   

5 days til I test so nervous   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Spinny, oooh, the worst part   How are you feeling?  Keeping busy?


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hang in there Spinny!  

Great news Liz.  Good luck for phone call today


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

*Morning all !!

How are you all ??...

Spinny .......     .wishing you loads of luck XX

Liz ...well done on your eggs ...fab .....

Hows everyone else??...

We're ok , Owen got VERY sore bum ...wont sit for long on it ..tried everything all the potions from the dr's,egg white ,metanium,sudocrem ....dunno what else to do ....im sure its because hes got 4 teeth coming in together ...poor chappy ...Cerys is fine ...both asleep at the mo .......

Have a lovely w.end ...

Love Hope XXXX*


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, poor Owen!  It sounds like it could be infected, has the doctor given you some antibiotic cream?  I forget which one it is - Fucidin H?  I think that's antibiotic plus hydrocortizone.  I know with Keilidh, she flares up with teething and often it gets infected and so no other creams work.  I would definately ask your doctor if you have yet to try something like that.  It sounds like it's a bad case   Is it very warm to touch?  Can he have some nappy free time?  If it is anything like what Keilidh gets, once you find the correct cream to treat it, it does actually heal up pretty quickly   Even when hers started to form big blisters.  Keep us posted!  

How's Cerys?  How are their eating?  My two are starting to finally get there, well, Myles is.  Keilidh's still a stubborn little Misses.  It's the textures they don't like.  At long last we are beginning to eat more proper adult food than baby food.  It's been really hard to switch - unless it's naughty, non nutricious things ofcourse


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Well....we got 4 fertilised embryos, so ET is booked for tomorrow at 8.30am.  One egg fertilised abnormally and the other 4 didn't fertilise.  It all seems to happening very quickly and it is such a different cycle to my last one where they got 36 eggs and froze 13, but I suppose it's quality rather than quantity!  My test day is 10 September.

Spinny - good luck for testing - have you decided whether to test early or not?  I personally wouldn't test until the day before, but it;s difficult when you are at work isn't it?  Best wishes for the next few days.

Hope - sorry can't offer any advice about the nappy rash, Dylan doesn't tend to suffer from it.  Hope you get something that works soon.

Witters - I know what you mean about the twins eating habits.  Dylan was such a good eater until a few months ago, now he's getting quite fussy but will always eat a jaffa cake!

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yay for transfer tomorrow Liz!  I too would rather have quality than quantity   Look at me, they got 25 eggs but only 3 fertilised.  That's obviously all that was needed to give me the most precious things in my life


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Liz...well done thats great !!...........   

Thanks for your advise Witters....unfortunatly we've tried that .... he is hysterical when its applied as it must sting ... also tried daktacort,timodine...

As for feeding still not v.good with spoons ...prefer hands  & they are so fussy !

Hope all ok

Love Hope XXX


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Liz great news best of luck for ET tomorrow.  

Thanks for advice on test I have decided to test on Tuesday as day before OTD and need to book in with hospital for Wednesday to collect more drugs if it is positive!

I am driving myself crazy thinking it may not have worked because I don't have many symptoms if any and I definately haven't had any implantation bleeding.  Did you all have implantation bleeding?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Spiny, try not to read  into symptoms   We are too body aware, just think of those many girls who don't realise until they are weeks down the line or even further.  As for implantation bleeding, I did, but not everyone does.  Believe me, it's the scariest thing, so be glad if you don't get any, if you do, you like me will automatically think it's all over, so it's not that great a sign afterall   Remember that symptoms don't really kick in until the HCG has built up which is way past test day.  Just try to stay positive, rub and talk to your tummy and look forward to test day, hopefully you will have a busy day on Wednesday calling the clinic and arranging more meds!  

Hope, awww, poor Owen!  Keilidh's had all those creams too and one of them usually works for her.  What are his symptoms?  Is there a rash? Is it just his bottom that's sore? What's it like?  I would certainly get him straight down the doctors to try something else.  Believe me, they prefer you to 'pester' as then they can try to sort it before it gets out of control, especially seeing that he is so uncomfortable with it.  Have you tried 'oilotum' or some other bath water softener?  That could help soothe it atleast temporarily.  Also, Pampers do a sensitive nappy, although you need to order them online as they don't sell in retailers - Boots do it online.  They are way nicer on their skin in these situations.  Obviously try to change him more frequently as the wee will make him sting even more.

My two are great with spoons, and forks too.  They eat very well with what they like, but that like is very limited unless it is baby food which they are used to.  I purposefully only give them that when I know they haven't eaten much and only serve up what I plan rather than the easy option of giving in and replacing it with 'naughty' stuff that I know they will eat.  They adore fruit, they will eat and eat and eat that, all varieties, I've not seen them turn anything down, even the most exotic of fruit.  They are also always very good with their breakfast, so atleast I know that have something good inside them.  They are also getting pretty tidy with open cups now too.  Initially it went everywhere but now they can drink milk out of one fully clothed with no bib and stay clean enough to go out afterwards.  Their general hand eye co-ordination and day to day skills are very good.  It's just their eating fussiness.  Drives me crazy some days!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

In desperation ive phoned the neonatel unit where C&O were ....theyve told me to get g.p to write prescription for cavilon ...its a barrier film which totally protects the area while it heals ....phoned g.p & theres a  prescription waiting for me ....just off to get it now ...gota wait for DH to come home from work as they asleep at mo......HHUUURRRAAAYYYY....'hopefully' this will sort it .....

His rash is very red & got abour 20 large(ish) open sores on it .....ooouuchh   .......

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Glad SCBU could help you and the GP honoured it   He certainly needs something to treat it poor boy.  Hopefully this will do the trick.  I used pots of vascelene on Keilidh once and that barrier did seem to help.  Just a bit messy that's all.  Good luck, I hope you can give him a good smothering tonight   Give him a kiss from me   And Cerys of course


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks Witters.... .........

Unfortunatly i cant get it till tommorrow as the 4 chemists by me wont have it till then ....  ......so smothered him in the last cream that dr gave him   .......

Love Hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Blinkin' typical isn't it?  Still, last night of nastiness hopefully 

My two are down and DH is out late on a leaving do so I'm going to make the most of the dry weather and mow the lawn!  Crazy I know, but I've been so busy this week with workmen, I've not had the chance (I do it first thing before M&K wake up) and DH gets terrible hayfever, so I try to avoid weekends when he is here.  Here goes...


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Well done Witters ..... im lazy ive got astroturf !!!

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Astro turf... sounds great!!

Well, I am back indoors now - horay!  I got most of it done, all except the fiddly bits.  Atleast now we should beable to walk on it without getting tickly toes or coming toe to face with frogs!  It will be interesting to see it in the morning as it got pretty dark by 8:30pm, so i was doing some of it blind and just hoping I didn't miss too much!  I feel good, I love it when I feel I've achieved something in the day   

Hope, I hope you haqve a good night and Owen doesn't wake up in pain


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Cheers hun......

Put your feet up now & have a glass of wine !!

Nite nite 

XXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

lizh - oh its better this time for you regards OHSS isnt it   thinking of you today, your embie/s should be in there by now .......       

spinny - had no implantation bleeding. just slight af pains like butterflies that was it really, this is hardest bit (think one of girls said that already) keep holding on not long to go now             

hope2b - ah bless em hope the rash clears up soon

witters - hiya


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Avon that is so strange. Yesterday I was saying to DH I have got a strange feeling in my stomach like butterflys thought is was just my nerves! He was winding me up saying they may have put 2 butterflys in there! hehe!    I shall just have to wait and see  

Liz hope all went well you will be pupo by now! Wishing you all the luck in the world!   

Hello to Witters and Hope hope your little one isn't in too much pain with the rash bless

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Well I've got 2, 2 cell embies on board.

Thanks again for your good luck wishes.  I'm still feeling very tender from the EC and the consultant said my ovaries looked bruised, so I'm going to try and take it easy for a few days.  Think I'll ring in sick to work next week.  I haven't told them this time that I'm having treatment and I would prefer to keep it that way.  Any suggestions for what I can say is wrong when I phone in??

Spinny - my last 2ww when I got BFP didn't feel any different to the two others where I had negatives.  I had no implantation bleeding and no symptons, apart from an acute sense of smell which started the day before test day, but I didn't give it a thought that it was an early pregnancy sympton!  Not long now for you and DH.

Witters - how does your lawn look in daylight?

Hope - hope you've got the cream for Owen by now.

AvonQueen - hope you have a good week-end and have a nice rest!

Liz


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Liz just take it easy hunny! Rest on the sofa!

I would say you have a stomach bug that is what I said last time.

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Girls

Can i join you?

On tuesday we had 17 eggs collected, out of which 14 were good enough for ICSI and 11 fertilised.  All 11 embies have been frozen as i have moderate OHSS (had 33 follies in all, not all drained at E/C) and have had a rough few days!!!  Can't believe i ended up with OHSS, one thing i wanted to avoid.  I was such a good girl, drinking my 3 litres a day etc and still i got it!!!

Hope to do a FET in October, as clinic want me to have 2 AF's before FET happens.

Keri xx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Keri - welcome to the thread, I've been reading your diary actually!  Sorry you have developed OHSS  , how are you feeling?  Are your clinic monitoring you?  I have managed to avoid OHSS so far on this cycle as I was on a reduced dose of gonal-f,  but I was at risk of hyperstimulating again - seems to be a side effect of the PCOS.  You've got a good number of embies, so that's good, and a frozen cycle is much easier on the body than a fresh IVF cycle.  Lots of people on this thread have got BFPs from FET after OHSS, it' a bit dissappointing when you have a freeze all, but it's the safest option.  Hope you are getting plenty of rest, take care over the next few days, and you should start to feel better soon.

Spinny -thanks for the advice.  I've just remembered another symptom from my 2ww that led to a BFP - I got very spotty on my face,chest and shoulder about 5 days before test day


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spinny -            

lizh - i was very tender after my EC espec when went for a wee i remember, didnt have OHSS but was very sore, hope you feel better soon, positive vibes for the 2 beanies    

keri - thats 11 reasons to feel positive then! hope it goes fast to october xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello and a very warm welcome Kerri good luck with tx hunny   

Thanks Liz the only real symtom I had was butterflys in my stomach yesterday but I could just have been nervous   not sure but this 2ww is driving me insane   Hope you are feeling a bit better  

Hello to everyone else how are you all!

Just watched Xfactor I love that show!

LOL Spinny


----------



## sarahblaneuk (Nov 26, 2006)

Hi girls, Wondering if I could join in?  

I'm am now officially PUPO after going through a medicated FET  after OHSS during my first fresh ICSI.
On Thursday I had 2, day 2, 4 cell embryos put back both of good grade  
My official test date is the 14th September but because its a Sunday I've to go in on the 15th for my blood test  
No doubt I wont be able to steer clear of the pee sticks and will more than likely test early  

Just praying for a miracle this time round      



Sarah


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

good luck sarah


----------



## Red Admiral (May 15, 2006)

hello,

just a short post to say after a long and difficult induction  baby Red Admiral was delivered by Emergency C Section on Tuesday 26 August.  Baby Red is a beautiful little girl who weighed 7lb 8 oz at the time of birth. 


We only got out of hospital yesterday so I haven't had time to read back posts but hope everything iis well with everyone.  Back later with update.

A very happy 

Red


----------



## teresa b (Aug 31, 2008)

i jsut got a negative result on my first Ivf cycle  can't understand why as got 12 good eggs, 6 fertilized, 4 good embryo's, 2 transferred and 2 frozen. So feeling devastated now.
As anyone exprienced this as i'm looking for some advice what to do next and how to cope with it ??


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Congratulations Red on the birth of your baby girl  .  I hope you are well after the c-section  .

Teresa b - sorry to hear about your BFN  .  Have you got a follow-up appointment with your clinic to discuss your options?  Usually most people wait a couple of months before starting their next treatment to come to terms with things and you've got some frosties to use so that is good news.  I found my first BFN the hardest, but I kept trying and now have a little boy. There are other boards which might be useful for you - I think there is a board for negative results somewhere - just look on the index page.


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi everyone - remember me? 

Wow - it has been busy on this strand - firstly I think a banner is in order......

[fly]      *CONGRATULATIONS RED & DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR LITTLE GIRL!! *        [/fly]

[fly]      *CONGRATULATIONS RED & DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR LITTLE GIRL!! *        [/fly]

[fly]      *CONGRATULATIONS RED & DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR LITTLE GIRL!! *        [/fly]

Liz - so nice to hear from you again    to you on your 2ww - everything crossed that you will soon be a double mummy!  

Witters - I've just been reading back a few days - I know that you were thinking of going through with another cycle of IVF but am I right that you are now on the met & ovulating? Hope so much that it can get the miracle results that it got for me  - I still can't believe no-one thought to try me on it years sooner & saved me all the IVF & FET cycles!! I think they only used to give it to girls who needed to lose weight?

Trishy - are you around? When are you having your next FET? Hope all is well with you 

Avon - how are you feeling now? Blooming? 

Spinny - hi there - I think you have joined this lovely strand since I was last on - good luck to you (am I right you are testing today??!!)   

Keri - so sorry to hear you got OHSS  - its miserable but hope you feel better now & ready for FET - as you will see in this strand loads of girls have got BFPs with FET after cancelled IVF cycles 

Sarah - loads of stick vibes heading to your embies to get comfy & hold on tight for the duration - look after yourself!  

Teresa - sorry to hear of your disappointment hon - sometimes there's just no reason at all that it doesnt work out it comes down to luck in the end  BFN is the worst feeling in the world after all the build up of an IVF cycle though  - you will feel a bit better when the drugs are out of your body & you get back to normal . As I just FET can have a really good success rate even when IVF hasn't worked.

Hope - no I didn't forget you! So lovely to hear from you too - sorry to hear about Owen's bum - sounds really sore! I find reusable nappies are the best believe it or not, as they are soft cotton & really breathable, although you do have to change them v.regularly (& of course wahs them!) so maybe not such a good idea with twins..  I know you will want to see some photos, so hopefully this link to some pics of my hol in Portugal will work, but as I am not techno-savvy witters maybe not!

http://publish.photobox.co.uk/sarahtrenbirth/Portugal--2008.html

I'm back at work now, but part time which is so much better. Charlie is an angel baby (so far..!) - he just started nursery 2 days a week & loves it - he is a complete traitor, going so far as to hold his arms out for cuddles from the girls, as soon as we arrive! Anyway, at least it isn't traumatic leaving him. He's trying to crawl now, but does keep falling flat on his face poor little fella.

Anyway, better get my washing on the line while there's still a bit of sun. Also in the middle of painting DDs bedroom - she has picked such wild colours the crazy girl 

I promise to get on line more often now, even if I have to boot DH off the computer as have missed you all.

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

p.s. Has anyone heard from Debs - just wondered how her twin pregnancy was going?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Can't stop long...

Red, congratulations!  Welcome Baby Red!!!  

Sarah, great to have you back!  Went to peek at your pics, but there is a sight technical problem!   Not your link I don't think, so I will try again later.  The met got me ovulating last cycle - yippeeee!  This cycle I am CS22 and nothing.  I thought perhaps something was happening over the past few days but temps, OPK's and signs don't indicate it.  Hopefully things may change shortly.  My problem is that I'm a thin PCOS'er and so doctors don't recognise me as a PCOS sufferer when in actual fact, us slimmies have it worse than the typical ladies that carry exxcess weight as a side effect.  Luckily my clinic recognised it from my IIVF treatment and so started me on it.  

Welcome to the new ladies, sorry, I really must go...

Hope, how is Owen's bottom?


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Red - huge congratulations    Sorry to hear the birth was not ideal but I am sure it is worth every moment.  

Sarah - nice to hear from you.  It looks like I am being called for my September cycle   but still have some arguing to do with the doctor tonight   to try and get entitled for the full ICSI on NHS rather than just FET.  They say as I have 7 eggs in the freezer that it's tough and after waiting a full 3 years to get to the top of the NHS I am only allowed FET.  I have no problem with FET as it's less invasive but in terms of money I really could do with getting full ICSI free so that after that I will only need to pay for FETs at a 1/3 of the price!  I just wish I could get on with it and not have to be so stressed over admin issues at a time when I need to be calm and concentrate on treatment.

Spinny - hope you are ok!

Avon - can't believe your little ticker is moving along so quickly!!

Oh - I started my own business just this weekend and was out delivering flyers to 400 houses - knackered!! www.doggydanders.co.uk


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Trishy, good luck with the 'fight' tonight, I hope that you win and get your full ICSI treatment!  I agree after waiting 3 years, I believe you should get the choice.

LOVE the new site!  If only you lived closer to me, I would definately get you to come and walk Maku and Nukka!


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

I'm just worried incase I get no business as I have bought all the insurance already and I need to at least cover that.  But you don't know until you try!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

That's the thing about new business, the outlay is all upfront and all you can do is pray that the demand is there.  When I set up my first shop, we spent a month of time and £many's of savings investing it it and the very first day, we took £4.50!  It was a scary beginning but in time, word of mouth started spreading and it became quite a lucritive and fun little business.  I can't have been too put off by it as 18 months down the line, I opened my second shop   

Most dog owners are at work all day and often it is difficult to find the time to take them out.  I totally love the doggie blog idea, I would love to see my dogs having fun out on a walk with you!  As I say, the site is great and very inspiring, I would certainly atleast enquire about it.  How are you advertising?  I would enquire how much it is to advertise on Yell as that's where I always go if I'm looking for something.  Also, google adwords.  DH used that for his business when it was new.  Basically, you sign up as a sponsered link and select an amount of certain applicable words to do with your business and regardless how far down the page/s you would be, you would be right at the top every time.  You pay a small amount per times the link is accessed.  Best of luck with it, I'm sure you will be a great success!


----------



## teresa b (Aug 31, 2008)

LizH said:


> Congratulations Red on the birth of your baby girl . I hope you are well after the c-section .
> 
> Teresa b - sorry to hear about your BFN . Have you got a follow-up appointment with your clinic to discuss your options? Usually most people wait a couple of months before starting their next treatment to come to terms with things and you've got some frosties to use so that is good news. I found my first BFN the hardest, but I kept trying and now have a little boy. There are other boards which might be useful for you - I think there is a board for negative results somewhere - just look on the index page.


Hi Lizh

Thank you for your kind words. I have follow up appointment on Thurs 4th Sept to discuss the cycle and what happens next........
Will let you know how it goes
xxx


----------



## Keri (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi all

It's so good to hear that a lot of you have had BFP's after FET's.

I'll try and get to know you all over the next few weeks, it's hard sometimes to keep up with the posts!

Red Admiral ~ Congratulations on the birth of your daughter, what have you named her??  Hope you are all well and your scar is healing nicely.  Try to take it easy xxx

Trishy~ good luck with your new venture.  Could you not put off your NHS treatment until you've had your FET's, that way it may a) not be needed   and b) the embies you have frozen won't be there then and you'd be funded for your ICSI??  

So any tips girls for a successful FET??  I'm still doing the usual, taking folic acid, drinking water etc (am treating myself to a few glasses of wine in the week but will stop that again soon, promise!) and thankfully the OHSS is calming down now.  I had a scan last thursday at our clinic and they said it was moderate but that after 7 days (tomorrow is the 7th day) it'd start to go which is true, thank god!

Hi to all

Keri xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

sarah69 - hiya not exactly blooming but starting to get a bigger bump finally  

trishy - its not gone quickly where im coming from    relieved to get past 3mnths now waiting to get to 20week scan

hi to everyone else


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sarah69 - great to hear from you, I was wondering if you were all OK.  It sounds like Charlie is a lovely baby and it's good that he likes nursery.  Dylan is OK when I drop him off at the moment, but yesterday morning he wasn't happy.  He's OK within a few minutes though.  

Spinny - have you tested yet?  I hope you get some good news soon!

Sarahblaneuk - welcome to the thread and good luck on your 2ww - I think we are at a similar stage but you are testing a bit later than me - hope all goes well for you.

Hi to everyone else/

Liz


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Keri - thanks for your thoughts but you have hit the problem on the head!  The doctor had suggested going private FET first and using up my embies in the freezer so I was then entitled to full ICSI on the NHS if I need to try again.  The trouble is I have reached the top of the NHS list first and they are refusing to keep me on hold while I go private.  Their only suggestion was to start again at the bottom of the list so that by the time I reached the top again I would be entitled to full ICSI.  Well that's a joke as I have waited 3 years to get where I am!

I managed to get through to the doctor on his mobile this morning and he said he would call me back in 5 minutes but that was 9am and I am still waiting!  Hopefully he can throw some weight for me.  

Avon - isn't it funny how everyone else's life seems to move so much quicker than your own!  I hope you are starting to really enjoy it now.

Witters - I have delivered 400 flyers over the weekend throughout the surrounding area and have so far had 18 hits on my website so I just hope it's a slow start!  If I could just get one to start I wouldn't feel like it's going to fail before it even gets off the ground!  I can't afford to advertise any more just yet as I had to get £277 worth of insurance and £80 for printing the fliers!  I'll wait and see how we go.  I might go round the vets and pet shops and ask then to display fliers too.


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Trishy, definately ask the vets and pet shops if you can display something or have a small pile of fliers at the tills.  I'm sure it will do well 

I hope that doctor gets back to you!  Is this your only chance on the NHS?  I know we weren't able to have any attempts on the NHS and some are allowed one with the lucky ones allowed to have three goes.  Whatever the outcome, lets hope this next go will be your last...


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Witters.  We were originally allowed 2 goes but while I was on the waiting list the law changed to only allow us 1 go!  Hence why I am fighting so hard to get my full entitlement.  Sorry if I sound like a stuck record with all this moaning!  Still waiting to hear back from him so don't know if it would be rude to call him again at lunch time?

Can I ask how come you were not even allowed 1 try?  That is extremely unfair.  If you'd rather not say then tell me to shut up!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Trishy, I would try to call again, he must appreciate the urgency from your part (cycle timing not to mention the just needing to get it sorted) and is trying to help you so I shouldn't think he will get annoyed with another call.

We simply live in the wrong area.  Called the post code lottery.  I believe the law has changed since, but I need to be of a certain age group - 36-40?  Not sure if I would still qualify (once I reach that age) now that I have already been successful privately.  Who knows?  They seem to make it up as they go along it seems...


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

trishy - it sure does   Went to midwife today and heard a heartbeat couldent get the other
one she said it depends where it is could be behind the other. was exciting!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Red,   to u and DH on the birth of Ur daughter   

AQ, Hope Ur enjoying Ur pregnancy now and how exciting to hear the hearbeat.  

Trishy, Great news about starting Ur own business hope its going OK sure u will have people intrested soon.

Hope,Witters, Hope u and Ur little ones are OK.

 to everyone else hope Ur all OK.

Nothing to report from have just had my 2nd AF so on my next AF i cant start tx again. Have got to phone the hospital for my prescription and schedule so will do that in the week, they said before my next AF is due but want to make sure they have got my drugs i need. Im a bit scared and nervous about starting tx again. 

Had a lovely week end we went to Weymouth as it was our 1st wedding anniversary yesterday cant believe that has been a year already feels like it was yesterday   How time flies when Ur having fun eh!

Katie xxx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi Katie

Long time no hear.  Glad you are ok and another treatment is just around the corner.

Well I got 2 bits of good news today!  

1st - I heard back from my doctor and he has managed to sort out the lists for me.  We are going to go for a private FET first and be frozen at number 1 on the NHS list then if that results in a BFN we will be allowed to re-activate the NHS list and will be entitled to the full ICSI treatment.     I am so pleased and it is a big weight off my mind.

2nd - I got my first dog walking customer tonight! Yippeee!  

How nice would it be to get a BFP to make it up to 3 (these things come in 3 after all!!)


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Trishy, that's great news about the list - clever doctor!   Great news about your first customer too!  That dog will always be your favourite


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks Witters.  It's a chocolate lab so perfect for my first dog.  It's a block booking too so a great start.  Meeting it over the weekend so all excited!  Certainly having something else to think about helps me forget about treatment a bit. 

AF starting to make a show today so just waiting for letter any day now and it's all systems go this month all being well!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Fantastic!  So pleased things are finally starting to work out in your favour, hopefully we all know what the third thing is!


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

BFN for me gutted and devastated    

Thanks for all you help and support

Wanted to wish everyone good look with TX and those who are pregnant a happy healthy time.

Starting again in November a fresh cycle will lick me wounds for a bit until I feel stronger to post.

Thanks again ladies

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Spinny~ So sorry to read ur news hun


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Spinny - so sorry about your BFN  .  Hope you will be third time lucky in November  

Trishy - glad you have got the funding sorted out, that must be a huge relief for you.

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Spinny, so sorry    Go treat yourself to something nice


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Spinny - what can I say but I am so sorry    Look after yourself


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

spinny - so sorry for your heartbreak       im gutted for you   

katiechick - hiya not heard from you for a while, youre bound to feel nervous hun   but i always think its nice to be doing something though isnt it, i hate all the waiting around  

hiya everyone else


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Good news girls - got my letter of offer for the private list this morning for FET and at the same time AF arrived!!    So that means I am starting drugs again on 26th September with ET end October and test first week November.  All happy!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Trishy, That is great news Hun. What great timing with AF arriving and Ur letter it's like they were waiting for each other if u know what i mean   Not long now till u start again good luck


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Spinney ...

So sorry to hear your news.....   ......

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

trishy - fab news


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS RED & DH ON THE BIRTH OF YOUR DAUGHTER....  

Lovely news ....whats her name ??....

Hope everyone else is ok??.... good luck to those starting treatment soon ....    ........

What a miserable day weather wise again   ......

Us ok , Owens bum still sore ...going back to dr's again tommorrow...& we are off to see my sister in Switzerland on Friday for a week ...so looking forward to that....

Hope your all ok

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hope2b

i feel rubbish   sore throat, pasty complection, very tried   so much for blooming then


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning all ....

Hope your all ok??...

AQ ... dont worry im sure you'll soon start blooming .....i had awful headaches every day till about 16wks.... then felt great ....

GOOD LUCK LIZ for tommorrow !!    .........

Hows everyone else ??....

Us all ok, Just wish the weather would improve ....

Hope your ok

Love hopeXXX


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Hope everyone is OK. Sorry but only a short post from me. 

I have phoned my clinic about my prescription and schedule and they said i need to go and see them and fill in some forms and a consent form. Didn't think i needed to just thought i would get my prescription and that was it. Has anyone else had to fill any forms in for there FET. Thought i would just get it in the post but need to go there. But i suppose different clinic's do it different ways. Hope there is nothing wrong.

Sorry for a me post.

Katie xxxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Katie - yes, we had to sign new consent forms for each FET, seems a bit over the top but the clinic has to cover themselves.  They still need both yours and DH's consent to use the frosties even though they belong to you!

Hope - is Owen's nappy rash improving?  Thanks for the good luck wishes.

AQ - I too started to feel much better at around 16 weeks.  It seems to be passing very quickly.

Spinny - how are you?

Trishy - not long for you now until you start treatment.  Good luck

Witters - how are you and the twins?  I sometimes read your blog and really enjoy it.  How is the metformin?

I've been spotting a bit today, so I did a sneaky hpt which was negative, so I'm not holding out much hope for tomorrow.  I've got to go for a blood test at 8.15, then get the results at lunch time, so I'll let you know our news.

Hi to anyone I've missed, Liz


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hope 2b - thanks hun not that bad now, getting there slowly!

lizh - its not passing quickly for me! its like a 9 mnth wait (instead of 2ww!) and everyone keeps telling me to enjoy it and i keep saying i dont care about that just want babys out safely the other end then its safe to enjoy it

katiechick - its probably just forms about the freezing of the embies and stuff im sure its nothing to worry about, and they need to get consent about if one of you dies would the other consent to the use of the embies etc. we had to sign all them


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Katie, yes, we also had to sign forms for each treatment.  I think a lot of it is the rules and regulations of the HFEA. Good luck!

Trishy, great news, and a great omen about the FET and AF arriving together!  Just for reference, I tested in November too!   Good luck!

Hope, how is Owen?  I hope that cream worked!

Liz, I hope that HPT yesterday was a miss-lead 

Avon, I felt awful right through my pregnancy up until about a week before my waters broke.  I just thought I was getting there and bam!  A new set of worries!  That is the story of mummyhood though, from TTC through pregnancy, through delivery through babyhood, through toddlerhood, through childhood, through teenagerhood, through adulthood...  From now on, you will always worry!   I must admit, although I loved being pregnant, I love it even more looking back on it, so you are not alone   Take plenty of belly pictures so you can look back with pride 

Hopefully the weather is going to be better today.  I have the day to myself which is the first time in ages!  Yesterday we had the electrician in changing the consumer box and running new cable for the hot tub.  The electricity was off for 3 hours or more and you don't realise how much you miss it, even down to going to the loo upstairs as we have a macerator to flush it and all the water from the sink / shower away!  All done now though and hopefully things will begin to calm down and return to normal next week.  We have the hot tub being delivered at the weekend, so that is going to be busy once again.  Will totally be worth it all in the end though


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Witters - I am soooo jealous of you getting a hot tub!  

Katiechick - totally normal to sign all the forms so nothing to worry about.  

Handed in the forms and cheque on Monday so am just waiting for schedule to arrive within 14 days!  Somehow I just never trust the post so I had to call in myself!!  Not long now then.


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

It wasn't meant to be for us this time  .  Got confirmation that it was a   from the blood test.  Feeling dissappointed, but not too upset.

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww Liz .....    .......

Take care 

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww  I'm sorry Liz...


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Liz, I am so sorry.  I hope you are ok


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Gosh it's quiet on here at the moment.  I hope everyone is having a good week-end??  I'm fine about the BFN, just a little disappointed still.  Dylan is having his nap so thought I would pop on for five minutes whilst I drink a cup of tea that isn't cold!!  We have  a review appointment on 1st October and I'm hoping we can start tx again soon, depends how busy the clinic is I suppose but I would like to have another go before xmas.  My MIL has offered to pay for another cycle and I think we are going to take her up her very kind offer.

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya All

Hope your all ok , we're all fine .....in Switzerland at the mo visiting my sister .....back home FRi ,just wanted to pop on & say HHEELLLOOOO ...........


Take care

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hello Hope!  Glad you are having a great time!

Liz, how kind of your MIL   I hope the next cycle will be successful for you!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning! 

We went to Longleat Safari yesterday!  It was great!  We watch Animal Park a lot as they love the animals.  To see it all in real life was just great!  Myles and Keilidh were really good and walked quite happily everywhere, we left the buggy in the car all day which made it even nicer as lugging a double buggy about can be difficult sometimes.  They totally loved the train though, that's all they wanted to do once we had been on it.  They enjoyed the boat as well, especially when we all fed the sealions.  We even touched a snake!  Definately somewhere to go for a good day out


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

How r u all hope Ur all OK.

Trishy, How r things Hun hope Ur OK have u started tx again hope u get a bfp.  

Canoworms, Hope Ur OK Hun not heard from u in a while hope everything is OK.  

AQ, How is the pregnancy going ? Hope Ur relaxing  

Witters, Glad u had a nice time at the safari. Cant believe u touched a snake u brave woman i know i couldn't do that  

Liz, Sorry to hear Ur news Hun but it is nice Ur MIL has offered to pay for Ur next cycle.  

Hope, Hope u all had a nice time in Switzerland.

Not much to report from me we have got to go the clinic on 10th October 3 weeks today yippee! The nurse said its for a information appointment   Think it's just the way they do things i suppose. AF should be here after that but knowing her she probably show her face early and if she does then tx will start November but hoping she holds off till appointment time then can start then.

SIL is due for her baby on Sunday and I'm dreading when she has her because i don't know how i will cope with all the baby talk. I know that sounds selfish but just feel down at the mo. 

Have a nice week end girls.

Katie xxxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Katie, I hope you were able to avoind baby talk over the weekend   Fingers crossed that all wqill syncronise well with your appointment and you yourself will be the center of the baby talk very soon


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hi all

ive not been very well sore throat and headaches sorry not been on for abit. got tested for toxoplomisis (if thats how you spell it) just incase. if ive got that they give me tablets i think, its unlikely i have but i have the symptoms so wanted testing just in case. it can damage the babies so it needs to be found if i do have it. 

katiechick - 
when i went for my fet i was part way through my period and persuaded her to scan me there and then to start the ball rolling...always worth asking just incase they can start checking you then and there. Yeah the information appoinment just answers any questions etc so if you have any queries make sure you right em down.
its not selfish to feel like that about your SIL hunny, not at all  . you and only you know how much of that babytalk you can take, protect yourself from it as much as you can


----------



## HopeSpringsEternal (Oct 15, 2005)

Hello all 
well I must apologise for disappearing for so long, and then for coming back so briefly but I had to let you all know my news 

Phoebe and Isaac arrived on 15th August after a 4 hour labour at 29+2 weeks!  Both babies are doing great on SCBU but it's been a very scary time (Witters, I can't believe I had my babies even earlier than you did!)

Life is more than hectic at the moment (we moved house when the babies were less than 2 weeks old!), but if anyone is interested here is our blog: http://buyonegetonefree.wordpress.com/

Hope all is well with you all. I still can't believe my two little miracles are here after everything we went through - thank you for all your support and I am praying everyone gets their own miracle on this thread xx 

Debs
xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hopesprings - ah its so nice to see your blog, and im glad you are all ok


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

[fly]   HUGE CONGRATULATIONS DEBS & DH...... SO PLEASED FOR YOU BOTH !!!!   [/fly]

Gorgeous names .... they will soon be home .... i know its so hard when they are in there ....

Love hope XXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Debs!  Congratulations!!!  My waters broke at 29w2d, so bang on, only they were able to 'pause' my labour for another 8 days.  I had a quick peek on your blog, they look adorable!  Totally, you are a very lucky mummy and daddy   As are Issac and Pheobe lucky children to have you two as parents   I am going to make time when I'm on my own to read it properly, then stalk you if that's ok   PM me if you would like my number to talk, I know what you are going through and have loads of tips should you need any.  Love, hugs and growing vives to you all!!

Avon, I hope you are ok now   Keep us posted!!

Gotta go, M&K are playing up Nanny (she popped over briefly as it's their anniversary today) yep, I totally make the most of it and sneak away without them evben noticing!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Congratulations Debs and DH on the safe arrival of Isaac and Phoebe, hope you are all well!

Liz


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

OMG i cant believe how early it can be!!!! im 30 weeks on xmas eve so its just dawned on me i could be doing it this year!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Avon, try not to worry  some are stubborn and stay in for 38+ weeks   Have you visited Tamba yet?  That will give you a broad spectum reality idea.  How are you feeling?

Debs, off to check your blog... Hope both are doing well!

I am in the 2ww again!  I thought I was just waiting for AF, but looks like I O'd on CD47!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I have updated my blog with some pics (link in siggy) if you want to be nosey

For now, here's one of them gettingh creative painting a present for Grandad


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

witters

no not visited tamba yet still in denial

feel like im getting closer to the end but still not safe if they were to come now, just very impatient!!!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

How are you all ??...

Avon ..im still in denial    ...........

Witters gorgeous pics of K&M ....they're so grown up now .....

Hows everyone ??...

Us ok , Owen got nasty cough ....which means more teeth ...he always gets a cough when teething & sore bum ...Cerys doesnt get anything .....I can't believe how quickly they are growing up ....    ........

Hope your all ok

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Avon, it's a funny point where you are at now.  As you say, you certainly know and feel you are pregnant but not quite out of the danger zone yet.  You're doing great though!  I would visit Tamba, there are people there with great advice or simply use it to read siggies and peoples stories.  As Hope says, you will be in denial for a very long time!

Hope, sorry to hear of the teething.  We are amongst it too.  Myles seems to pop them out relitively easily, maybe having one or two 'wingy' days during the really painful bit.  keilidh really suffers.  She always gets a 'teething nose' where she gets cold like symptoms, but is not a cold as it's not constantly there and goes as quick as it comes.  She is just cutting her bottom canines and then they both have the final four molars to cut.  I look forward to when they are all through!


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks witters  

i keep having these hormonal moments where i just want to burst out crying, im so content looking at my bump    and ive got horrible acid indigestion have drank milk but doesnt do that much? and horrific wind   (TMI)

   stay safe babies


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hugs to you Avon!   Have you started feeling them move yet?  I was around 19 weeks where you are now when I first started to feel movement.  That seemed quite late going by other preggo's with similar due dates and I had two in there!  It was around that time that I began to relax a little as I knew they must be ok due to feeling them have a good old party in there.  That's the part I really miss.  That and simply watching my tummy move


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Finally I have found my camera from our Poultons Park visit. Here are Myles and Keilidh meeting their favourite - Peppa Pig!









And on their first (well second) independant ride - 









Their are loads more pics on my blog (link in siggy) if you wish to be nosey...


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Hope everyone is well!

Witters - I've just had a quick nosey at your blog, Myles and Keilidh look really cute.  Looks like they enjoyed themselves at the park.

Avon - congratulations on reaching 20 weeks.  Will you be having a scan soon?  I always felt reassured after a scan.  Try not to worry, but I know this is easier said than done.

Hope - hi - I know what you mean about growing up fast.  Dylan is so funny at the moment, he is trying to run, talk, walk downstairs on his own, very independant! 

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Just to let you know I've updated my blog with some clips of Myles and Keilidh...  Link in siggy...


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya, yeah 20 week scan 2moro 8.05am!! scared to death! took me ages to get off to sleep last night, and cried a few times when dh wasnt looking. bump getting bigger everyday, feel weird movement kinda feelings now and again but nothing specific and cant see anything if i look down when i feel it. getting paranoid (well i was before!) need to see them - need getting urgent my heart needs to know how they are doing       do you know when it is safe, you know, to give birth early to twins? how far do i need to get? so scared of premature birth. oh yeah and if i sneeze i lose control of all my faculties   were you girls the same?  

will nip back on 2moro let you know how it went  aahhhhhhhhh heeeeelpppp mmeeeeeeeeeeee my heart cant take it!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Good luck for tomorrow Avon! Atleast it's a nice, early appointment.  They say that 24 weeks is a good point to aim for regarding premature deliveries and every day after that gets better and better.  That is for twins or singletons.  At the end of the day, they develop at the same rate  Multiples just tend to be delivered early as they run out of space.  Having said that, when we were in SCBU, it was full and we were the only multiples in there, so it's not just a twin thing...  I know the concern and worry that you are going through   Hopefully the scan will put your mind at rest for atleast a little while.  Will be thinking of you in the morning


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning...


Hope you all ok....

GOOD LUCK for your scan today Avon....i was told 24 wks as well ....as Witters said ...it gets better & better every day then ...

Witters ....the videos of M&K are lovely .....i cant imagine C&O eating like that ...at the mo its everywhere !!  

Us all ok....C&O just getting over colds ....ive managed to avoid it thank goodness...

Take care

Love Hope XX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Avon, hope all went well...


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya guys, it went well - there ok! wooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooo!

the guy could see what sex they both were but we are not gonna find out (it killed me that bit!! but dh said to wait for the surprise, the swine!)

both currently breach position ...... ok size and everything both pretty much the same size

consultant said that 28 weeks and onwards if i give birth then they should be ok so now wishing time away again -  7 weeks to go   jesus im never satisfied!

rang up about twin antenatal and twin club but i refuse to go till 28 week mark couldent bear getting all excited and then it all going (.)(.) up


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Avon, great news!  So happy that all looks ok   Give them a belly rub from me!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

That's brilliant news Avon!!  

Hope everyone else is OK.

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Fab News Avon ........   .........

Take care

Love Hope XXX



How is everyone else ??


XXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks girls, belly rubbed


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here are some pics I took in the spa - a bit dodgy, but space and depth were... interesting!

Myles:










Keilidh:


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

ah, bless em, looks like fun


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Very slow around here these days...

How is everyone?  Enjoying this cold snap?


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

witters

hiya mate   yeah its gone really cold hasnt it, having to keep my bump warm!

nothing exciting happening here, trying to prepare for xmas/twin combo with no funds


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Hiya All ....

Hows everyone ??.....

Witters ...lovely pics .....they're growing up so quickly ...

Avon...... get used to the £ situation hun .... it only gets MORE expensive    ....worth every penny tho ...

Is everyone else ok ??...

Us all fine,C&O have been brought a table & chairs for Xmas from Nanny & grandad ... they ate their dinner sitting at it today ....looked so grown up ....where have my 'babies' gone ??   ........

Hope your ok

Love hope XXXX_


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hope 2b

ah bless them! bet mummy was so proud!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

They do grow up so quickly don't they?  It seems that once they are walking, that's it, they begin sprinting with their development.  It's fun though and great to begin learning all about their personalities, cheekiness and humour.  My two are packed full with it all!

We have some little ELC table & chairs and they both love it.  They enjoy the independance and that's where the whole role play began   Enjoy watching it all!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning all ...

How are you ??...........

How was your w.end ??...

We are all ok, dh has worked 7 days a week for last 3 months ..so thats getting me down a bit as i feel like im a single parent ...& its hard work !!...i know he has to get all the work he can at the mo & its great hes busy ...just that me & kids miss him & hes missing out so much on C&O as theyre developing so much ....

Hope everyone is ok

Love Hope XXX_


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Aww, I'm sorry that your DH is having to work so much   Mine works hard too, he never gets in early enough during the week to see them and some weekends he has to work too - if not work work, then jobs at home or his mum & Dad's.  It must be very difficult and heartbreaking for it to be 3 months solid though, I can only imagine how much you all miss him.  They are at the stage now where they are aware of so much and must be asking after him.  Do you have a camcorder?  If not, ask for one for Christmas!  I use mine all the time, simply to capture some things they do and then I show him.  Not quite the same, but atleast that way, he see's it and when Nanny and grandad talk about it, he doesn't feel like he's missed out quite so much.  Plus you get a record of it to show them in the future 

So, what are they up to at the moment?  What are the new 'firsts'?

Mine are really beginning to learn new words and phrases now.  It's comical.  They are very much into art, drawing, painting, glueing etc.  It's lovely, but I have so much stuff to keep as I can't bear to throw any of it away!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope everyone is OK.

I really feel for you Hope and Witters regarding the amount of work your DH's have to do, I think I would really struggle.

I am hopefully starting downregging next Friday.  My clinic have advised us to try ICSI this time due to the low fertilisation rate of my eggs last cycle (4 eggs fertilised out of 9).  Obviously I want to give ourselves the best chance, but with the extra cost I'm wondering if it's worth doing ICSI, as I understand the eggs have to be mature to be ICSI'd.  I'm going to discuss it more at next weeks consultation, but does anyone have any advice??

Liz


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya Liz.....

How are you ??.....Hows lovely Dylan ??...

Wishing you loads of luck for your TX .......   

We had ICSI ...to be honest they never told just to do 'normal' IVF as DH swimmers weren't that good ....

Take care

love Hope XXX


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning All .....

How are you all ??.....

V.quiet on here ....shhhhhh.....are you all snoozing .....  ...

Hope your all ok,

Love hope XXX_


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

HEEEELLLOO...........ANYONE OUT THERE ??


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, sorry you are talking to yourself Hope!

I am lurking, just have two sick children on my hands.  They are both very grizzle and very clingy.  Cuddles are lovely, but they are getting very heavy to carry together now   I had to do a repeate urine test on Keilidh as the results were inconclusive.  Eirther a bug or contamination.  Fun.  DH is exhibiting at Olympia, so hasn't been around for the last few days.  He is home tonight, so looking forward to a cuddle of my own 

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope - Dylan is fine thanks, well apart from teething, bad cough, runny nose and the never ending sleep issues!!  His new thing at the moment is not going to bed until around 10 or 10.30pm, then wakes during the night and will only settle in bed with me.  I think it's because of his teeth, so I'll give him a few more days and if he doesn't improve might take him to the doctors.

Witters - how are you?  Has Keilidh got a urine infection?  Poor thing.  It must be difficult looking after 2 poorly toddlers.

Liz


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi witters

I meant to ask, how is the metformin going?  How long do you plan to try metformin for?

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Dylan is poorly too.  This is a horrible time of year for it.  We don't know if Keilidh has a urine infection, but it is looking that way.  Hopefully we should get the results back soon.

Still on the metformin.  Last couple of cycles I haven't ovulated which is frustrating.  We are going to just stick with it for a little while yet.  We're still both undecided wether to go as far as IVF again, especially now that we have a 'ready made family' as strangers keep telling me!

Sorry to hear you are still having sleep issues.  I am so lucky with mine.  Since they have been poorly, they haven't even wanted a story.  They simply want to snuggle up with their teddies (or in Keilidh's case about 10 teddies!) and go to sleep.  I began reading last night but they both screamed in protest!  Within a few minutes, the chatting stopped and they were soundo.  

We have discovered that Myles doesn't like the dark.  He had a while of waking in the night so we tried leaving a little soft night light on.  He was fine after that.  Before I went downstairs, I asked them if they liked it like this (pitch black) or like this (with a soft light on).  Unanimously, it was with the light on.  From then on, they are sleeping through once again.  Does Dylan have and teddies or blankies at night?  What about trying a light?  It seems that once he has the reassurance of mummy he is settled, so it must be an environmental issue rather than health?  Good luck with it!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Witters & liz sorry to hear little ones are poorly ...its awful isn't it ....C&O aren't themselves ....C was sick at the w.end & O was this morning .....  ...both seem fine at the mo .....

Take care 

love HopeXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

I hope your two are ok too


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

just wanted to say hiya, i too am lurking   with acid indigestion and back ache!!! loving the bump though and they are kicking now


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

25 weeks?  Goodness me!  Hope you're ok


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

Avon ...wheres the time gone ??... bet its dragging for you tho  

Hi Witters how are M&K today ??

Love Hope XX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

We're all feeling much better today.  Not 100% but almost.  How about all of you?

We have someone coming today to put their outside playhouse together that we got for their birthday back in May!  We've had lots of clearing to do in the garden and due to lack of time or bad weather, we decided to get someone in to do it before it rots.  I'm excited as I know they will love it!  I'm just hoping that all the bits are there and it's all in good condition...


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

evening girls   just want to get to 28 weeks now thats my focus as they have more chance of survival if i can get that far

ouch ouch ouch on the back ache front and acid indigestion rank!!!! getting quite huge had to invest in some maternity clothes that are even bigger than before!!! and out of desperation got a wrap dress even though i aint a dress person!! anything to be comfy hey!! dh put the moses basket bottom bits together today whilst swearing throughout    and i was stood there rocking the basket cant quite believe there will be anything in it?? its very surreal


----------



## vicky chappell (Nov 16, 2008)

To all
you wonderfull ladies out there hope you all become new mummys soon and i wish you all the best in trying                   and to all those wanna be dads just be pasionate and chill out with the wife and things will happen for you take care and lol


                          all the best     from vicky c


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Avon, you are doing great!  Almost 26 weeks - tomorrow you will only be in double figures of days left!  So excited for you   You are very prepared, we had to go out shopping once they were here as we didn't have much.  Plus poor DH was working into the early hours trying to get their room ready as that was still like a building site when my waters broke!  Everything will come together, it has to - we are proof of that


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

For anyone who is interested, click here to see some (rather dodgy quality) clips of my duo

Click here for some pictures with their farmyard friends


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi all

It is so nice to read all your success stories.

I have just gone through a ivf cycle and ended up with severe OHSS and my ET cancelled.
good news was we got 19 frozen embies waiting for us.

Has anyone else had severe OHSS? can u tell me how long it was till you felt completely better and how long did u wait for a FET?
My clinic said i could got for it on my next cycle but i feel this is too soon as i am still swollen and after nearly 3 weeks in hospital feel weak.
I am hoping i will feel better by the new year as we are eager to complete treatment.

take care all xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Welcome Babybluz...

Sorry to hear youve been so poorly ....OHSS is awful ...ive had it twice...2nd time i was on drips etc....i think it took me probably 4 months(if im honest) ...to get over it ...., i know that i wanted to do the FET as soon as i could but i 'knew' my body wasnt ready for it ....

Congrats on your 19 snowbabies .....as this thread shows FET DOES work ....my twins are now 20 months old were frozen for about a year before i had them transfered...

Im sure Witters will post to you too as she was in hospital with her OHSS ....

While your waiting to do TX,please let us know how your doing etc ..the ladies on this thread are lovely & ive had SO much support on here ....

GOOD LUCK & GET WELL SOON !!.....

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Babybluz, sorry to hear you have suffered with OHSS   I too was admitted to hospital.  I had it pretty severely and was on all sorts of drips via a central line, had a catheter, on oxygen, heart monitors, perminant BP cuff etc.  Because of all of this, I was in ICU for a week.  In the end, my tummy grew well over 35cm within less than a week and so I needed a tummy drain to remove some of the extra fluid.  As you can see, dispite all this, I recovered and too am the proud mummy of twins 

I felt much better once AF arrived but like Hope, it took much longer to feel totally better.  My next cycle was extra long at 72 days (usually 25-35) as it took time to recover.  At that point I felt ready to go ahead with FET, so started de-regging that cycle, with the FET the following one.

I wish you a swift recovery, but do listen to your body and if you need to rest, then you must.  It's great that yo got so many frosties!  We only got 3 which were all only fair quality and very fragmented.  They didn't want to freeze them due to the high risk of not surviving the thaw.  You can imagine their suprise when they all survived then again when the two that were put back were taken back to the clinic to meet them in person!  Good luck!!!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Sorry haven't posted for a while.

AQ~ Wow Ur nearly 26 weeks that has gone so quick well maybe not for u   How is the back ache now ?

Witters~Hope~ How r u and Ur little one's hope Ur all doing OK.

I have just started d/r for another FET have to d/r for a extra week because of scans around Xmas. So have to spray for 3 weeks then my 1st Baseline scan will be 16th Dec then my next scan should be 30th then ET should be either 2nd or 3rd of Jan. So it's all go for us.

Hope everyone else is OK it's so quiet on here now.

Katie xxx


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Thank you hope and witters,
Its nice to know you both had success after OHSS.

I felt i was not treated well in hospital so had a pretty bad experience. They sent me home after 5 days in a wheelchair with a sick bowl crying my eyes out, saying ill just get better in time, when I felt worse than ever throwing up passing out and I had virtually stopped weeing. ( I found out they were trying to close the ward!)
On my 2nd day home I was rushed back not being able to breathe, I was just over a meter round ( usually a size 8!) An x-ray revealed water on my lungs and severe swelling, and ovaries over 12 cm. Luckily the ward I was put on then was much better and the nurse said she wouldn't like to say what would of happened if my DP hadn't brought me in when he did, as I really didn't want to go back. But i got the treatment I needed then, I had a catheter, abdominal drain on o2 mask, 3 different drips etc and then started to get better.
I still wake up in the night in a panic about not being able to breathe.

Did either of you have severe cramping in your ovary after? I had it while in hospital and the Dr said it was follicles popping! I have had it again this week but not quite as painful in the other ovary.

Anyway I wondered as I'm a bit embarrassed to ask the clinic...does anyone know if it is safe to make love? 

Thanks for letting me have a moan - I think it helps recovery talking about it.

Katiechic- good luck with you FET I hope it works for you .

Take care all xxx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I am new to this forum (in fact, first post). I too just had the joy of OHSS. EC was on Nov 13, and a couple of days later my belly started inflating like a balloon. I went for ET and they said I had moderate OHSS and they advised me against proceeding. I was in two minds (desperate for a pregnancy as I am), but then I passed out, and there was no way they would have done it    Reading your post babybluz makes me realize that it was probably for the best. It took me a week, but I seem to have recovered now. Yesterday I got my period, and it was terribly painful: I spent the day throwing up   Feel much better today. I can't wait to start again, although I am not sure when it will be yet. They said I should wait two periods...

The good news is that I have 14 embies waiting for me, 12 of which at the blast stage! 

Ok, that's it about me. I might go introduce myself to my fellow [email protected] ladies.

As babybluz said, reading your success stories really uplifting, which is something we desperately need.

Alra xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Alra!  I hope your recovery is quick and those embies and blasts (wow!  Well done!) are successful first go for you 

Babybluz, yes, it sounds similar to me with your symptoms, I too am a size 8 and swelled to over a meter round.  It was horrible.  They say when you're pregnant, your tummy expands and is firm, but nothing to the extent of OHSS.  I was physically unable to sit up or even be the slightest bit inclined in the end.  As you experienced, the swelling was so accute that my breathing was compramised.  I had several scans and X-rays which confirmed all this.  In the end, I was all but in organ failure.  I was on morphine via a drip for the pain too.  Not a nice thing to remember back to.

The catheter was a must as there was no way I could get to the loo.  I was completely bed ridden, couldn't even roll over for my bed baths and ended up with bed sores   Until the tummy drain, I was only passing 5-7ml for every litre of fluid.  After the drain, it began to pick up, first moving into double figures, then a whopping 50ml!  The nurses all did a dance of celebration for me!  After that it really started coming.  So much so that I bipassed the catheter and it had to be re-inserted.  OMG, I have never felt pain like it.  I had three more in in the space of a few hours.  I was literally screaming out in pain.  Pretty odd for a usually quiet ICU!  Finally things sorted themselves out and I was able to begin eating and drinking.  Then sat up and finally sat in a chair and began learning to walk again.  It was so hard!  It was certainly the hardest, most painful thing I have ever been through.  But worth it 

As for the really bad cramping, I did experience this and it did pass.  It took a good while before my overies returned to their normal size too.  As for making love, I would wait a little longer until you feel up to it and and feeling more yourself.  When it is pretty early on in the recovery, there is still a risk of infection I would imagine.  I never asked the question but never had the need as it was the last thing I wanted!  Poor DH!  Mind you, I think he was worse than me for worrying


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Welcome Alra,
The clinic did the right thing as OHSS can be worse in pregnancy and i was thankful i didn't have a baby inside to worry about especially with all the pain meds i was on.
As for your snowbabys wow you got loads!!! and you got blasts too my clinic had mind frozen the day of fertilisation so i don't know the quality of mine.
So will you be heading for FET Jan Feb time?

witters- I had the same with the catheter only mine didn't come out it filled my bladder up painfully. strange that you couldn't sit up as I couldn't lie down! I stopped breathing if i lay flat. Did they leave it till you practically wanted to die before they put the drain in? I felt so much better after the drain and was baffled as to why they didn't do it sooner.
Thanks again for listening, its nice to know your not alone when you go through things like this.
Hope your little boy is feeling better now xx 

take care all xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

With the catheter, I bipassed it, so it stayed in and didn't work properly, that was why it was so painful.  This happened four times (each time they took it out and replaced it, the last time being with a much bigger one, very painful).  They don't like to drain the fluids if they can help it as it looses important electrolites and really messes up the chemical balance which makes it harder to replace with meds.  I have an Austrailian doctor to thank for that who insisted as I was clearly not getting any better and physically would explode if left any longer!  

The laying down thing certainly didn't help with the breathing, but my tummy was so swollen and hard that I physically could not bend.  I even had one of those funky electric beds, but gradually it was laid back and back and back.  I'm sorry that you went through such a similar ordeal, it truly is not something I would wish on anybody.  Positive thing though is that your pain threshold is sky high afterwards and I can honestly say I did not know I was in labour.  It was such a rush in the end that once I called for someone, I was well ready to push and they came real quick with zero pain meds!  I still can't recall much pain from that.  I hope that you get the same when your time comes, hopefully this time next year you will be saying - you know Witters, you were right!  With your babe in your arms   Yep, that can be a reality!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I need some advice and thought u ladies will be able to help me. 

As it says in my last post I have started my nasal spray Friday. My AF arrived on last Wednesday afternoon and my clinic said cd 1 was Thursday which is ok. My AF lasted 3 days ok thats not unusual for me but today have had really bad AF pains and have started bleeding again 2night well not along ago and it's quiet a lot like full on AF. Im Worried something is wrong as this didnt happen on my last FET should I phone my clinic 2moro if still bleeding or am I been stupid is this normal ?

Sorry for a me post but didnt know who else to ask.  
Thanks
Katie xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Katie,   I would call tomorrow and just ask their advice.  Funnily enough, I had a two-part AF this cycle too and it drove me mad as to which day was which.  The 'second' AF was much heavier, but the first was definately AF and not spotting leading up to it.  I classed CD1 as the first day of bleeding (i.e. your Wednesday/Thursday - the clinics take day 1 to be the first day you actually wake up bleeding rather than the first day it appears)  Either way, I'm sure it will not effect your treatment, so try not to worry.  It is a good sign that your body is having a good clear out ready for a long term visitor   I would be interested to know what they say


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Witters

Thanks for ur advice. I phoned the clinic this morning and they said it's just my body clearing it's self out and they are not worried about it. Feel a lot better now I have spoken to them.

Thanks
Katie xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Great news   We always worry about calling them, but feel so much better afterwards that it's silly to worry. Glad they put your mind at rest.  I hope it eases soon...


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Witters, Babybluz, Hope reading your stories makes me realize I did the right thing in the end. I must admit that for a couple of days I was angry about not having the transfer, mostly because I am very impatient now.

I am feeling much better. Belly still slightly bigger than usual, and I think I also put on some weight  but my ovaries are not remotely as sore as before. I think AF helped. Btw, was your first post OHSS so painful? I couldn't stop throwing up the first day, and still had cramps CD 2 and 3.

My mind is always there, with my tiny snowbabies, can think of anything else...

I think I'll have FET in Jan/Feb... fingers crossed!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Alra,Glad your starting to feel much better.
looks like were in the same boat! 
Its all I can think about too, my poor DP must be fed up of the same conversation over and over, but then thats when FF is for as the girls here don't mind listening and have been through it or going through it.
I am hoping Jan-Feb will be ok for me too but I really want to be well first and know its pointless rushing things, but I do feel much better today so fingers crossed. Think i Will ring the clinic Monday.

Have you already made plans with the clinic for for a jan- feb cycle?

take care all

xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning All....

How are you ??...

Alra & Babybluz.....glad your starting to feel better ..& feelinf positive about the future FET ....i know the waiting is awful ...I'm so impatient ,you will 'know' when your ready both emotionally & physically....& it wont be long till your snowbabies are nicely snuggling up inside their mommys....

Yes my 1st AF wasn't very nice at all ....but i was glad when it arrived as i felt things were starting to get back to normal ...
If you have any questions or concerns please ask away ....someone is always here to help ...

Hows everyone else ??...

Katiechick good to hear from you ...sending you all the very very best for your TX....

Yep its only 5.55 AM Ive been up trying to 'quietly' tidy before to little monkeys wake up ....  ...

Hope your all OK , & have a lovely w.end.... _


----------



## smeaglesmoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, 
Hope you dont mind me jumping in on your thread, we had our first cycle of ICSI at Liverpool in Sept, but unfortunatly i developed severe OHSS and had 29 eggs! Was in hospital for a week, i have now just finished my second AF since ICSI and im hoping im right in thinking i only need one more? They said three at the clinic but im not sure whether i can include my first AF after treatment? Any advice would be much appreciated.
I feel ready for my snowbabies to come home    .
I hope you are all well and wish you luck and best wishes wherever you are in your treatment, noticed some twinnie pics on here, thats nice to see, they are cuties!!

Loulou x x


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Evening all.

hope - what are you doing up at that time of morning on a saturday too!    don't you need all the sleep you can get when you have twins?

smeaglesmoo- 29 eggs! and 17 snowbabies wow. I have just been through similar, I'm not sure about when u should have FET as I was told to ring when I felt ready. But good luck and let us know how your getting on.

witters and hope, whats it like having twins? did u both have normal births?  did u manage to breast feed? 
I am still unsure about having 2 embies put back with the risk of twins.

take care all xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

katiechick - long time no hear   how are you today? got my fingers crossed for you 
         


smeaglesmoo - jesus!! 29 eggs - you superstar! and OUCH! take it easy   i had to wait 2 periods after my bfn. but didnt have ohss was just sore ovaries. the hospital will know whats best hun, better not rushing it until your bodies ready as i think it doesnt help it working if you are still sore. and you have loads eggs!    


babybluz - yeah its a difficult one that. it may sound horrible but i found comfort in the fact there was 2 in there, as if one didnt attach then the other could. and then if i lost one the other may survive?......not that they arent both precious....but then you go from nothing to 2 overnight and its alot to take in!! and you worry about your ability to carry 2 and the risk of premature birth......but ultimatley i wouldent now have it any other way and feel incredibly grateful, like i have 2 little friends inside me


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning ....

How are you all ??

Babybluz....I'm up at theirs time as Ive always got up early to walk the dog now DH is out there in the freezing cold while I'm snuggled on the sofa typing this   .....& it gives me a bit of 'me' time ..well for a short time ....as for sleep whats that ??  ...actually C&O slept tho last night for only about the 6th night ever.......  .....

Twins~i wouldn't have it any other way DONT GET ME WRONG ...I WAS SO PLEASE TO BE PREGNANT ..EITHER 1 OR MORE I WOULD OF BEEN OVER THE MOON WITH & VERY GRATEFUL FOR)....,i had to have c~section at 34+6 as Owen had far to much 'water' around him & Cerys hardly had any ....(i really enjoyed my section...the whole thing was amazing)they weighed 4lb 11 & 4lb 8 ....they spent 3wks on neonatal but are completely fine ....i expressed while they were in hosp at 1st (did 2wks)but to be honest my milk wasn't coming in properly as they said being apart from you babies can do this as your upset & so they had to be bottle fed in the end ...

Don't get me wrong it IS hard work both while preg & defiantly after ...but i would do it all over again ..if i had more TX (gotta talk DH into it)id have & want 2 put back ..... also they love each other SO much its so nice to see them playing (oh & fighting)...

WELCOME Smeaglesmoo....well done on your eggs ..hope you feel better soon .... i think you can count the 1st AF after t.ment ...

Avon ...how are you feeling hun ??....have you brought anything yet ??...

Hope everyone else ok , well better go & grab another coffee ....

Take care

Love Hope XXX_


----------



## smeaglesmoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi everyone, Thankyou for the warm welcome, Hope, Avon Queen and Babybluz.
Things have settled down alot for me now, physically as well as emotionally, and starting to feel back to normal after a tough few weeks.
Im just counting the days now until my next AF but last one did not show up for 46 days!
I think i may need medicated cycle, as i am very rarely less than 35 days.
I hope you are all well, Avon Queen you must be over the moon with your two little twinnies .
So where are you in treatment Babybluz? Hope you dont mind me asking .
Hope your twins are lovely, and it gives so much hope to us all, Thankyou .
Take Care

Lou x


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hope 2 b - only the entire contents of mothercare!     its so magical now as i feel them kicking me daily   

smeaglesmoo - yeah im certainly on my own little planet thats for sure! you'll be having ET before you know it   and you have lots embies to try


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Morning!

Hope, you are crazy getting up so early!  Mind you, I too get up and do some jobs before babes, but their 'get up' time is far later than 'normal' children!

Avon, so happy to hear that you are finally enjoying pregnancy and all the nesting and buying stuff too!  Such exciting times 

Alra, yep, AF was very painful.  It's all part of the healing process.  How are you now?

Loulou, Welcome!  I too was told to wait 3 cycles, but as my first post OHSS was very long (72 days) and I felt physically and mentally ready, they were fine with starting the following cycle.  So I had Treatment cycle with OHSS, that AF was one, then a 72 day cycle with AF - two then the next cycle, I started de-regging CD19 with AF - three and FET cycle where I got my BFP 

Babyblutz, I second that twins are fantastic!  I had a difficult pregnancy in that I has severe morning sickness (had to have medication for it) right up until about 25 weeks.  I also had regular heavy bleeding episodes which were all very scary.  I did however totally enjoy beging pregnant and really miss it.  I unfurtunately went into premature labour when my waters broke at 29 weeks.  I was admitted to hospital but somehow they managed to 'pause' me at 6cm for 8 days.  I did not feel any of my contractions up until that point, just thought it was babies moving!  When I did begin to feel them, I was already to push and so had a natural delivery with zero pain meds.  I did have to be cut as Keilidh came diving out with both arms up by her face and she also had her cord wrapped twice.  I totally enjoyed every moment of that birth and look back so fondly on it.  

They were born at 30w3d with Myles being 2lb 12oz and Keilidh 3lb 9oz.  They were both in SCBU for 6 weeks.  Myles was fine other than an infection from the broken waters, although he did have a heart murmur and an umbilical hernia, both of which have since healed themselves.  Keilidh had milk intolerance and difficulty breathing and so was on a ventilator.  I first got to see them when they were 11 hours old.  First cuddles were at 2 days with Myles and 4 days with Keilidh.  That was hard.

I put all my efforts onto expressing milk for them as this is what I felt was all I could do at that point.  I certainly appreciate what the cows go through to give me my glass of milk!  As they were physically too young to suckle (they need to be atleast 34 weeks) they were tube fed.  But when they did begin to nurse, it was amazing.  My rooutine from then on was tandem nursing, followed by expressing every 3 or 4 hours.  Feeding took up all of our time, but it was special bonding for us and I didn't care.  Even when they were in SCBU, i would wake up throughout the night to express.  I'm sure it all helped with my supply and I was very fortunate to beable to continue tandem feeding right up until they were 16 and 17 months old when they self weaned.

Twins are hard work, but so are singletons.  They just have different routines.  You need to be far stricter with multiples and I really think that helps with dicipline, patience and ability to share.  Even during these difficult two's, I still feel that I am in control as I am able to talk and reason with them rather than shouting and getting nowhere.  It is lovely that they have such a close friend to share their life with, but as Hope says, that also means that they bicker too.  If were were ever lucky enough to have more children, I would love another set of twins.  It certainly hasn't put me off, infact, the complete opposite.


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I feel much better now, at least physically. My emotional scars are still open, and Xmas is not helping at all (quite the opposite in fact). 

I went to see my con today. He said it was bad luck, and he's sure I'd be pregnant by now if it wasn't for the bloody OHSS!   He wants me to have a natural cycle, which scares the hell out of me. He said that the only risk we run is to postpone everything of a month if we're not satisfied with the situation. Noooooooo!!!!!!!! 
He also noticed that they had frozen my embryos in singletons, probably because they would like me to have only one transferred (blasts). However, I have decided that I want two in, specially after reading what Witters and Hope wrote, I'm even more convinced! 

Babybluz, smeaglesmoo, it looks like we are on the same boat, and hopefully will be cycle buddies! Can't wait!!!!

Avon, enjoy your pregnancy!
Katiechick, good luck wioth your FET.


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Evening all

Hope you all had a nice weekend?

Thank you for sharing your twin stories, (they have made me smile and cry) it does still sound like hard work although you get double the reward.
I am still worried I will not cope with twins as I also have rheumatoid arthritis so 1 will prove difficult, but I also don't want to lessen any chance of a pregnancy. Nearly everyone I have spoken to seems to think 2 gives better chances.(except the HFEA!)

Alra,my new cycle buddy    I'm so glad your feeling much better, but I totally understand the emotional roller coaster it leaves you with. I am also so tearfull and I don't know why!?(well apart from desperately wanting a baby) crazy eh, I'm sure i got extra hormone floating round still.

smeeglesmoo, like you my periods are all over the place so I can only guess my dates at the moment but have booked my consent signing for the 9th Jan and guess it will be the end of Jan before DR starts if I am on time    
Have you got any dates yet?

good luck katiechick   

avonqueen congratulations on the twin pregnancy. Its such a privilege to be a woman and experience the feeling of life inside you. Any mad cravings yet?

anyway my DP home now so I best give him some attention

take care all xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya !!

hope your all ok ??...

Just wanted to say THANKS for your lovely comments re~Cerys & Owen ....if anyone wants to see more recent pics P.M me & im on ******** ...

And also ....whatever you decide 1 or 2 embies ...dont be swayed with what ever anyone says ....its up to you ...

I wish you all LOADS of luck

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## smeaglesmoo (Apr 22, 2008)

Hi Everyone, 
The twin stories are great so honest but lovely, we are definatly going for two snowbabies!! If all goes to plan, Bluz and Alra think we will be cycle buddies!! .
Hoping it will be Jan to start on drugs, Yippee!! .

Night All x x


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning ...IM SSSOOOOO excited for you all .........wwwaaaahhhooooo......

Love Hope XXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Sounds like the new year will be an exciting one with lots of treatments going on!  fANTASTIC! 

Hope, I would love to see some recent pics!  You still have my email right?  They are gorgeous!  Are you looking forward to Christmas?  This year is going to be such fun!

Smeagles, go for it!  We are all right behind you 

Babybluz, as Hope says, you need to do what you feel right in your heart.  We only had three embies which the medical team kept drumming in to us that they were all below the standard freeze quality and very fragmented.  Apparently we would be lucky if they even survived the thaw.  For that reason, the decision was taken out of our hands as we didn't really believe that we would even get to transfer.  I have pretty severe PCOS and so getting a fertilised egg is all but impossible naturally (we got 3 embies out of 25 eggs) but my womb must be very welcoming   Nobody really knows what is going to happen.  We were extremely lucky and I count my blessings every day.  I guess you need to work towards the outcome that you would feel most happy with and feel positive about it.  It's all unknown but what I do know is that we are right behind you and cheering you on to mummyhood!!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Aww you lot are so loverly!  

I cant wait till we have a Christmas with a little one running round.   (My DD is 16 so its not the same anymore) I am glad she still wants to be round her family at Christmas,  I must have done someting right! lol 

witters- did you have icsi? did u have medicated FET? Cor you must have been feeling disheartened at the time, I'm so pleased you have a welcoming womb  
you are right it will work itself out and I am probably thinking too far ahead! I suppose its the fact that I don't know the quality of my embies yet is bothering me but I should be grateful we got any.
With my DD they could not detect my pregnancy with urine or blood tests till I was nearly 5 months pregnant! The Dr's still are baffled as to why this happened, so I worry my hormones are not working properly.

hope- thank you   where in the midlands are you?

take care all xxxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Babybluz, I just had standard IVF, but should have had ICSI in hindsight.  My FET was medicated, I don't ovulate on my own.  Having said that, I am now on metformin and ovulate half the time, so I'm excited!

I'm glad you are still able to spend time at Christmas with your daughter, you must be a great mum!  Bizaar about the pregnancy tests though!  I guess you find out at a 5 or 6 week scan if AF hasn't shown    I hope things are better this time around!  I'm sure your hormones are fine in keeping a baby safe - well, your daughter is proof of that!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

awww your on the dreaded metformin too! 
I have been on it for 3 years now but since OHSS I have not taken it and OMG I am eating like a starved lunatic! 

Does it upset your tummy and make your food taste awful?

My AF has regulated on it to mostly every 31 days but I still don't know if i am ovulating. 
The hospital did a test but lost the result and said it didn't matter as we were having ivf now!  

Do you use ovulation test sticks?


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

When we started out TTC, I began charting and therefore temping daily.  It certainly has helped me to understand my body and how it works or doesn't work   I suspected PCOS for a long time, but as I am only a size 8, all the doctors dismiss it.  I then got referred to a consultant and he put me on clomid and sent me for a Laperoscopy.  Great, only he told me to take the clomid that cycle   which disguised it as I responded really well to the clomid.  As it showed all was fine, we were put in the 'uknown' catagory.  When we went for our IVF consultation, they straight away diagnosed me with it.  As I'm a Thin PCOS'er, I have it pretty severely, hence the reaction to the stimms.  

They put me on the metformin after our IVF cycle, so it had no impact on my eggs in the FET treatment, but after I finished breastfeeding Myles & Keilidh, I went back on it.  On charting, I found that it has got me clearly ovulating which is great.  I am on 1000mg a day and after the initial introduction, I don't find it an issue.  My FIL is on it too, only for diabetic reasons and he finds the side effects terrible.  I do use OPK's but I always seem to miss my serge.  I tend to forget or am too busy at the weekends and that is usually when the positive should be. One of these days I will get it right though!  For me, temping is certainly the answer.


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning !!

How are you all ??...

Babyb ....im in Wolverhampton .... .....

hope your all ok .....

Gosh its cold today ....my two monkeys are still in bed ...this is unheard of !!  ....

Off out with DH tommorrw night only our '2nd' night out since having C&O ...off for a meal the to see 'Duffy' in concert ....looking forward to it ..but worried about how 'nanny & grandad' will get them to bed ...problem is they are SO used to being put to bed by us .....

Have a good day

love hope XXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope, glad you are getting a bit of a break from the early get ups   I am spoilt with them.  Do they still nap in the day?  Enjoy your night out!  I must admit, we don't get out all that much, but IL's do 'force' us into it now and again which is a good thing really.  We do however put them down then head off.  It has always been me putting them down.  Daddy has done it literally twice.  I try to get him to do it more but he is worried about upsetting the routine    Plus he is usually in after they are down during the week.  I got your PM thanks, only thing is I'm not on ********   Must find time to join as loads of people keep asking me to!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Me again ... 

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/51881088

just added some recent pics to here ....

hope the link works ....

Love Hope XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks Hope!  The link worked perfectly   

They have grown so much!  Proper little people now.  I love the one feeding the dolly and in the dog bed!  Great stuff   I also saw you poor doggies scar .  How is s/he now?  I bet C&O love the dog.  My two love ours, they always have so much fun together.  I am just uploading a clip of Keilidh (check out the link to my blog in my siggy) she threw a ball downstairs, so I opened the gate to let her go and get it, only to hear the door go.  Yep, she has learnt how to unlock and open the back door   Apparently, Maku needed a poo.  Sure enough, when I got down there, he had done one and there was Keilidh with a broom in one hand and a shovel in the other cleaning it up!  Saves mummy a job I guess


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya


Thanks Witters ....yep pooch is fine now ta ...she ran into some barbed wire that some 'nice' person had cut through...

I love 'strawberry' ....how sweet & glad youve got them pooper scooping ...  ......

C&O are in the frustrating phase for them that they can't quite let me know whats wrong & what they want ...

Hope everyone else is ok ??

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Awww, I sympathise with that stage, we are just at the tail end now and it is so much easier to have a bit of communication albeit limited.  Myles was inconsolable the other night, even cuddles from mummy didn't help.  In the end,  asked him if he was hurting, he said 'yes'  I then asked if he wanted some medicine 'yes mummy' he said.  I explained I would have to leave him to get it but I will be back soon.  He actually kept quiet from then on.  After he had it, he slept the rest of the night no issue.  Certainly beats second guessing 

Glad pooch is feeling better.  Barbed wire is nasty stuff.  Woody got his leg coaght up in it once and I won't show you the picture as it is really nasty - you can see a big portion of the bone.  He was a very good patient though although took a good year for the skin to completely grow and re-grow some hair.

I've been trying to clear space for the Christmas tree.  They have so many toys, it's rediculous.  I've just unearthed some 'old' toys but it's like Christmas come early for them!  I should have just wrapped them up and saved some money and future space!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

cor u 2 been chatting 2day  

hope- awwwwwwwwwwwwww I love the pictures, the santa outfits are just adorable! there both just so gorgeous and have such amazing eyes too.
But that pg bump looks uncomfortable? wow u were big ( I mean that in the nicest way  )
ahhh ya a brummy girl   I used to live in brum too.
Enjoy your night out, I quite like Duffy too let me know how it went.

witters- I tried temp chart while waiting for ivf appt. I was using one of those boots digital things, I got no pattern at all going on so gave up.
hope myles is ok now. U seem like a loverly mummy  


We went to see coldplay monday night, there was a pg woman in front of me and my DP nudged me and said that wil be u next year, and I felt all emotional at the fact he was thinking that too.

Well I'm off to meet my DD for some shopping and a coffee
take care all xxx


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

OMG Hope, your little ones are simply gorgeous!  Well done!  Indeed, your belly looks a bit scary, it must have been a nightmare in the end! But definitively worth it, given the outcome!

Witters, babybluz I did temp for about a year and got a perfect pattern every bloody month, but no pregnancy... I've been labeled unexplained... gosh do I hate that word!!!!  

I can't wait for the end of January (and believe me, I normally never want Xmas to end...)!


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Babybluz, I have a stron feeling your DH was right   Maybe your chart was all over the place as you didn't ovulate?  That is the big symptom of PCOS 

Alra, how frustrating with the charting!   I had the same when I was on clomid (tried that for 12 cycles)  It's great to have an exciting January to look forward too   Enjoy your Christmas with that positive thought


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya


thanks for the comments on my pics ..... mmmm when i had my bump pics taken i was only '5-6'mths preg .....yep i was HUGE !!.....Owen had so much water around him that my consultant said that it was impossible in the end for my skin to of stretched any more ...ERGGGHHHH......



Babyb & Alra im SURE it'll be you next year & we'll all be here to support you XX

Yep me & Witters have hada nice chat .......you get loads of time to do this being a twin mom .....   ....hhheeehhheee

Love to all 

hope XXXXXXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hope 2 B said:


> Yep me & Witters have hada nice chat .......you get loads of time to do this being a twin mom .....   ....hhheeehhheee


  Yeah, I don't know what all the fuss is about! 

I can't believe those pictures were 'so early on' in your pregnancy! I was never that big. I felt very big as bump was all out front, behind you would never have known. In total, I only put on 24lb which is nothing really. Mind you, I really struggled to eat so it was literally all baby and whatever else comes with it. As soon as they were born, I was straight back to my pre-pregnancy weight which was lovely if not very strange. Where I was unlucky at some points, I was hugely lucky in others 

Just waiting on a call from DH before starting dinner. He has called me to check on a few bits as he has popped to the shop to grab the last of our Christmas presents! He is way too good to me. I can't believe that as soon as he walks through the door, we are all done! Just have the exciting task of wrapping now. I love that part, although Keilidh seemingly takes after me, but gets a little carried away with the cellotape! I'm sure it wil make people smile when they receive it!


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Witters your FAR too organized .......of to watch Celebrity with a whiskey & diet coke ... 

Nite nite  

XXXXXXX

Just had another look the pic of me with the pram in it i was about 31 wks ...so only had 3wks to go ...the one in the cream top i was about 24wks....


----------



## Sarah69 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey everyone! 

Hows things going with you all? - Hope I've just been looking at your pics, what I can't believe is just how much time flies?! First the bump pics and now your two little ones looking so grown up. Can you believe it is Charlie Farlie's 1st birthday on wednesday too?!! How fast has that year gone?

Witters, I must admit I partly logged on to check how you were doing & see if you were up the duff yet? - I see your still on the Met , although doing better than me on it by the sounds. I think it was the fact I never could resist the odd attempt at drinking alcohol (I say attempt as I am sure that you will remember that it never resulted in much fun, unless you enjoy spending the night on the bathroom floor clutching your stomach that is). By the way, I never caught my LH surges with those OPK pee sticks either, I suspect they are not as strong with PCOS girls?Sometimes I'm tempted to just take the rest of the met I have left (3 boxes) just to see what happens, but thats probably crazy as in the unlikely event it did work again that would mean having a  baby at 40!!! Prob getting a bit old now for this crazy game. It is wierd though when you've spent most of your adult life trying to get pg to give it up, I still take my temp out of habit, but maybe I'll stop now.

Things all going well with me by the way, although a bit crazy snce I went back to work 3 days a week, but still doing all the extra stuff with student charities committee & student council etc - in fact its not the teaching, its all the charity stuff takes up every spare minute - we sent off 80 christmas shoebox parcels for kids in Romania last week & this week & next doing a giftrap service to raise money for Alderhey Children's hospital Imagine Appeal in lunchbreaks - one of my current charity girls had a brain tumour treated there when she was younger & she had one of the 'special days out' that 'Imagine' do for really sick children - she went to the horse races & got VIP treatment & to meet a racehorse & stroke its nose - aawwww! Then on top of all that its audition week next week for the fashion show we do next march to raise money for oxfam, so lots of prima donnas strutting their stuff. I should be as skinny as you Witters, as never get time to et my lunch between lessons these days!  Except for today (my day off) I helped at Kate's school & ran Christmas fair cake stall so no lack of opportunities to snack   - in fact Ive been up even as early as Hope as I had to make 40 christmas pudding cakes before anyone else in house was even awake - and then due to health & safety I they wouldn't let me take my pram into kate's primary  school hall so had to carry charlie all aternoon so he didn't crawl off, & sell cakes at the same time whilst holding him in one arm. I had to keep topping up on home made cakes just to keep my energy levels up  - thats my excuse anyway.

Anyway, so sorry all you new girls in the strand who don't know me & my rambling ways - I was typing fast so I could go to bed but then went into overdrive I think - anyway, I do think of you all, even though I don't get on line so much anymore.

Did Deb have her twins by the way?

OK - bed! - good luck to anyone in the strand having FET at the mo especially if you had horrible OHSS  - I didn't read back far enough in the chat to properly catch up, there were a couple of girls who were having FET when I was last on & i was wondering how they did too - I'll try to get on a bit more so I can hopefully find out.

Do you want some pics of gorgeous charlie & his big sis - I don't want to bore you but they are both pretty cute these days i my unbiased opinion?

Sarah69 xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hey, Sarah!!!!   Great to see another of your great chatty posts, I've missed them!  Sounds like you have no time for anythink at the moment.  Hats off to you for everything you are doing!  You are a great mummy to be so involved, Kate must really love it   I am doing well with the met, but AF arrived out of the blue yesterday just as we were about to head out so not as could as it could be   Still exciting to O though 

I would LOVE pics of Charlie and Kate!  How did you ever feel the need to ask?   I will post some pics of my two soon from decorating the tree yesterday.  They loved it!  They even found a chair to reach the higher branches!  Then after a quick tree hug, they started to blow out the lights thinking they were candles!  They are at such a cute age...


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here is a quick picture by the tree - there are loads more on my blog...


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning All ...

How are you ??....

Sarah ...GREAT to hear from you ....gosh your so busy ....superwoman .. ...of course we want some pics ....glad your all ok,

HAPPY BIRTHDAY CHARLIE for tommorrow...hope you all have a lovely day..  

Witters..the photos are gorgeous ....i love the one on your blog where it looks like M is hugging K by the tree...so cute...

Hows everyone else ??....

Take care

love Hope XXX_


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Happy birthday Charlie!!


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

how are we all?

witters, i just worked out how to view your blog! 
aaawwww ther are some beautiful pics there, i also love the one of them cuddling by the tree- so sweet


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning all ....

Hows everyone ??...

We're ok ta Babyb ....how are you ??.. how you feeling ??..   .....

Im off out again tommorrow night(im a bit like a bus non for ages then 3 in 3 wks  )....me & my friends run a 'twins & multiples group' & we're having a moms night out .......lots of wine & letting our hair down i think  ....

Just debating on whether to put the tree up as Owen will pull it straight over im sure ....

Got my sis & her dh arriving Sat from Switzerland till Wed ...so that will be nice ...

Hope your all ok

love hope XXXX_


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

hiya girls

woohoo ive finally got to 28 weeks! awful "pelvic"pain though like when i stand up and gravity hits point where everything is held in. ouch! and very tired

witters - that pic adorable! so nice when they hold hands awwww


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

WWWAAAAHHHOOOOOOO....AvonQ ........well done .....enjoy it as much as you can now ...apart from all the aches & pains ....

Whats your due date ??...

Hope everyone else is ok ??

Love hope XXX


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well done Avon!!  That's such a milestone!  As Hope says, hopefully you can enjoy your pregnancy even more now knowing that they have a fantastic chance from now on   You clever mummy you!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi ladies can i ask a question??
i`m just geting over ohss which i was hospitalised for a week due to ovaries growing to a consideraible size an being in severe pain . they were that big that they were resting on my bowel , did anyy one else suffer like this?
im still after nearly 3 weeks still in a bit of pain as well as all that going on i got my af last thursday too  
im due to go for a scan next fridy to see how my ovaries are doing an to see if my consultant thinks its a good idea to go on the BCP to keep my af regular(cycle sometimes is 55 days) then to start dregging me for FET with 12 frosties i have on day 17 of the pill.
my consultant sed its a better success of fet if i dreg again as last time on my fet it was only done on progynova an resulted in a bfn! is this true does anyone know!!?
vikxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

witters/hope 2b

thanks girls   your my inspiration!   im officially due 4th march but consultant said i wont go past 37 weeks, which is mid feb. so not long really once xmas over and done with! scared to death about the labour, and just want still to fast forward, but then im not sure how i will cope when ive had them as im a complete novis!!

vikkis - cant help on quesh but im sure the other girls will be able to, good luck


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Welcome Vikki!  I would listen to the medical team you are under, they know what works for them in situations such as yours.  Anything new following a failed cycle is positive in my eyes   Sorry that you suffered badly with OHSS   I did too, so understand.  My ovaries were huge and took a while to return to their normal size.  It does all happen though given a little healing time 

Avon, my birthday is 15th Feb, would love to share a birthday with your little ones!  Try not to focus on the delivery, once they are here, you will forget most of it   I totally loved mine, even the difficult bits.  In fact, I almost felt a little 'cheated' as it was all over so quickly!  Try to remember what and who you are doing it all for and the nastiness will all fade away I'm sure   As for coping the other end of it, you will be amazed at how you will.  I didn't have a clue, but my hormones somehow allowed me to wake in the night and still cope throughout the day on very little sleep.  You will be amazed at how quickly you recognise each baby in their own right (whoes cry etc) and never mix them up!  It will all work out.  Just remember that they will not judge you, this is all now to them too.  You will learn your routines together.  My advice is to do what you feel is right, if you want advice, listen to it but if you don't feel happy with it, then try something else.  What works to one person does not with another


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks witters , just feel abit alone with it all


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya


Vikki...your NEVER alone on here ....someone will always be here to support you ...   .....

Love Hope XXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

witters - thanks hun   yeah how weird!! twins may have same birthday as you!! youre right, just need to focus on them and how important they are, nothing else is that important really. i will be ok as long as they are. ah i cant wait for that - recognising each individual baby, and getting to know them


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know I had EC yesterday and got 12 eggs.  Out of those, 9 have fertilised!!!  I can't believe we've had such a good fertilisation rate as on my previous cycles I've had less than 50% that have fertilised.  Hoping for some good quality embryos to be transferred tomorrow, so wish me luck.

AvonQueen -Congratulations on reaching 28 weeks, it's such an exciting time.  Hope you have a restful Christmas!

Witters - the twins looks so cute in the xmas tree photos.  What are you getting them for xmas?

Hope - hi, what are you getting your two?  

Vikki - Welcome to the thread, and good luck for your next tx.

We have got Dylan a workbench and train set and some stocking fillers, don't know where we will put everything!  I'll let you know how ET goes tomorrow.

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Liz, great news - well done!  I must be honest that your collection crept up a bit, so apologies for not wishing you luck   You will have such a fun Christmas this year with Dylan.

We have (well, grandparents) have got Myles and Keilidh a kitchen and workbench, then we've got lots of little bits.  We gave up on bike which was our first thoughts as they really need a 10", but they are hard to find in any shops to try them on, so we will wait until their birthday in the summer.  We did get them some rollerskates though which should be fun.  To be honest, I wrap as I go and so have forgotten most of it, it's great Christmas day to be reminded as everyone unwraps everything!

We are seriously thinking of getting them a pony.  They love going down the farm and seeing all the animals.  They like to help out with Woody too, but he is simply too big, they can brush his knees and that's about it.  Sadly, we can only afford to keep one horse, so are potentially looking for a new home for Woody   If anyone is interested or knows anyone who is, plese let me know. It is so sad for me as I've had him since a 6 year old and he's 13 now, but I do not have the time that he needs, the past three or four years, he's been an extravagent pet and I know he really misses the hands on and exercise, although having said that, he still loves gallopping around the field with his friends


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

_Morning !!

CONGRATULATIONS LIZ !!....fab collection ....       good luck for today ....let us know how you get on .....  ......

Awww...Witters that will be hard to let go of Woody ....   .....Hope M&K are ok ??...

We've got a kitchen,one of those new elmo things (more for dh tho )...1st mechano set(again for dh)....lots of books...pram , babyannabel.....brush&mop set (Owen loves mine),aquadraw....& more not having it all for xmas might leave some for bday as got carried away with getting things in the sale  

Hows everyone ??....

Take care love Hope XXX_


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Is Cerys (or Owen  ) interested in the whole baby doll thing?  My two aren't at all, they are both very much into cars, planes, trains etc.  Suits me fine due to space mind you   We got them a meccano set too, again, I think it's more for daddy than them   They got  the aquadraw stuff for their birthday and really enjoy it.  They especially love the Thomas one.  Keilidh found some cream the other day and thought Thomas needed some on his face - then everywhere, then many other toys too (luckily plastic ones) so he's drying off a bit at the moment in the hope he will continue to work.  Gotta love them!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

Witters said:


> Liz, great news - well done! I must be honest that your collection crept up a bit, so apologies for not wishing you luck  You will have such a fun Christmas this year with Dylan.
> 
> We have (well, grandparents) have got Myles and Keilidh a kitchen and workbench, then we've got lots of little bits. We gave up on bike which was our first thoughts as they really need a 10", but they are hard to find in any shops to try them on, so we will wait until their birthday in the summer. We did get them some rollerskates though which should be fun. To be honest, I wrap as I go and so have forgotten most of it, it's great Christmas day to be reminded as everyone unwraps everything!
> 
> We are seriously thinking of getting them a pony. They love going down the farm and seeing all the animals. They like to help out with Woody too, but he is simply too big, they can brush his knees and that's about it. Sadly, we can only afford to keep one horse, so are potentially looking for a new home for Woody  If anyone is interested or knows anyone who is, plese let me know. It is so sad for me as I've had him since a 6 year old and he's 13 now, but I do not have the time that he needs, the past three or four years, he's been an extravagent pet and I know he really misses the hands on and exercise, although having said that, he still loves gallopping around the field with his friends


hi hun, i used to have a horse loved the hands on but had to sadly give him up for tx , woody how mny hands is he? i so miss having one xx
liz congratulations on EC   grow embies grow xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Vikki, he's a 16.2hh ex racehorse.  He retired from racing due to a tendon injury, but since I've had him (7 years) he's had no problem with it.  He hasn't been ridden for 3+ years, but has calmed down considerable.  Once lunged a few times, he would be fine to bring back into work.  He has been known to buck, but only if he hasn't been in regular work.  Due to his tendon, he is best only used for flat work.  I have however done the occasional small jump with him as he absolutely loves it.


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi girls

Thanks for the good luck wishes, I've now got 2 grade 1 embies on board.  They were both at the 3 cell stage.  I've also got 7 frosties, all 2 cell, grade 2, so that's a bonus we weren't expecting!  It will be a different xmas, being on the 2ww, but at least I'll be busy so the time should pass quickly.

Witters - sorry can't help with Woody, it must be a difficult decision to make.

Hope - sounds like your DH is going to enjoy himself on xmas day with all the new toys!!

Viki - thanks for the well wishes.

Anyway, going to put my feet up for a bit and be pampered.

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Well done Liz!  Enjoy being pregnant this Christmas


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

witters  ahh bless him see i had a cob big fat one lol he had arthritis im not the best of riders but enjoyed so much being on the yard an pampering him where abouts are you in the country? cos no promises ill ask my dp but ill also ask around too for you x 
liz well done rest up girl an good excuse to pig out  
me well went for scanovaries still 8 cm so cant start till after my af in january but im on the pill now to help my cycle, so im looking at around the 22 feb for my lil ones to be  back where they belong xx but ill shall be celebrating xmas in style an ill have a drink for all of you that cantt   lol


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Vikki, See, he loves all that kind of pampering.  He loves just watching things going on.  We are in Hampshire, so not overly far from you, a couple of hours or so I guess?

Enjoy your celebrating Christmas!  Sorry to hear your ovaries are still on the large size   Hopefully they will simmer down very soon.  Seems weird talking about going on the pill here, but I have heard it help others in similar situations.  It really messed with me though when I went on it ohhh, many years ago now.  Will be looking forward to February for you!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

witters thanks hun , least its something to look forward to  
hampshire well im not to good with geograghy lol doesnt sound to far   but i promise to ask about xx if not you never know dp might let me  
the pill lol i go on it cos ive got pco so my af can be like 55 days apart   so its best for me .xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Yeah, I think most of us here have PCOS, hense the high response to the meds ending in OHSS.  Have you tried metformin?  I am on it now. It works great for me, not only keeping me regular, but also getting me to ovulate too!  The side effects can be pretty nasty as it's a diabetic drug traditionally, but it is becomming more and more poular to help with PCOS.

It would be great if you could take Woody on, but to be honest, as you are going through treatment and hopefully becoming a mum, you will most likely be in the predicament that I am now.  It's up to you, but I totally understand if your DP is against it


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

im starting tx in feb lol so dp probably will be against it lol but ill ask around at the yard i was on so then i can still even get a sharer   
metformin , ohhh yes im on it lol 1500mg an yep always got  met   lol xx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Ahhh, guessed you might be on it.  I'm lucky that 1000mg is enough for me on it's own.  Hopefully the pill will do wonders and we will be celebrating with you in March 

Thanks about your thoughts for Woody   Much appreciated!


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

no problem xxxx have good evening hun x


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Here's a quick picture of Myles with Woody, there are some more on my blog, along with a short clip


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

lizh - congrats on having 2 embies on board        and those frosties as well, thats brill. A good few goes there too if ya need it.


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if I can join you? I know Witters from the Wessex thread aleady   Hi Witters  

I had my first fresh IVF cycle in October which resulted in OHSS. I had 25 eggs, 23 fertilised and all were frozen day 1.

I am now on my 2ww after my first frozen cycle and pooing my pants!    I had 8 embies thawed and 7 survived, by day 3, 5 of them had slowed down so I had the remaining 2 put back on weds instead of going to blast as planned. They said they were on the lower end of the grading scale which I understand is nothing to be concerned about as they are just as likely to implant as grade 1 perfect embies. Just wondering though, could the 'low grade' be due to the OHSS? Does it make the eggs mature too quickly? 

Anyone else on their 2ww here at the moment? 

  

Louise


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Hi Lou!  I think the OHSS does have a reflection on the quality of eggs.  You did great to get such a high fertilisation rate though   Out of my 25 eggs, only 3 fertilised which was devistating as we all, even the clinic expected more.  As you say, I think they simply develop too quickly and many do not properly mature.  Not sure, but that's my way of thinking.  As you know, mine were all low quality and shouldn't have even been frozen.  So glad we persuaded them to as look where they are today   Remind me, when is your test day?  Thinking of you!


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks Witters. OTD is 31 Dec!   xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

loubelle - hiya   good luck           good grief, what a test day! sending lots positive vibes


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thank you very much Avon Queen   Congratulations on your twins xxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

thank hun


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi girls

lou - Hi, WOW thats some fertilisation rate!!!!!
Who decided on thawing 8 embies and why?  (I have just had same experience as u and going for FET prob Feb now)
Well  on being pupo and good luck      

liz hi and good luck       how many did u have thawed?

hi Avon, enjoy the rest of your twin pregnancy hoe its not too painful   I noticed on your footnote you were on methotrexate- is that for arthritis? (sorry being nosey)

Vicky- looks like my tx will now start in Feb too. how u feeling now? know the met   feeling too I'm on 2000mg a day!

witters, hope hope you and your family's are well and have the most wonderful x mas xx

There seems to be a lot of twins after ohss i wonder if there are any official statistics on this?  

Well I'm still waiting for my AF this month over 2 weeks late! I stopped my metformin for a while in hospital so its messed up my cycle   so now I reckon it will be Feb b4 i see my 3rd AF after ohss   Knowing my luck the wicked   will come in time for x mas


Not long to Christmas now, hope you all have a good one


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

AQ~ How r u hun hope ur pregnancy is going ok.  

Witters,Hope~ Bet ur little ones r excited about christmas  

Liz~ Good luck hun    

I have started on 2 hrt tablets a day now and am wondering is it ok to take the 2 together or shall i take 1 in the morning then 1 at night. Cant remember what I did last time. When I had to take 3 a day i took 1 in the morning 1 in the afternoon then 1 of a night last time shall I do that agen this time ?

Katie xxx


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Babybluz, Hope you are feeling better now. The reason for thawing 8 was because we decided to try for blast. The clinic agreed and recommended it as we had so many frozen. To try for blast they need to thaw 6 - 8 to give you the best possible chance of having 2 make it to day 4/5. Thats what they do at my clinic anyway, so if you have 19   then you may be in a similar situation to me  

Saw a lady Liz mentioned as being on 2ww so have just read back and see you had et two days after me, so we are on 2ww together    Lets hope xmas makes it go faster for us    Wishing you lots of luck.

xxxxxxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

babybluz - had methotrexate a tx for my ectopic preg dec 04. blimey thats 4 years ago isnt it. the ectopic was only small so rather than cut the tube they took me out of theatre and injected me in the bum with methotrexate which made me feel sick for a week but shrunk the ectopic and i did a preg test a week after the injection and it was negative so it worked. wasnt pleasant though

katiechick - thanks hun. yeah im fine. though company im working for may be going down, been laid off work today credit crunch an all. not sure on the hrt tabs prob better seperating taking them like you suggest i would check with the hospital just to be sure


----------



## babybluz (Aug 12, 2008)

Avon OMG that sounds like you went through it a bit.great that they saved your tubes. Metotrexate is a chemo drug so thats why u were so sick. 
Its amazing what other uses they find for drugs. My DD is on it for her arthritis, thats is why i asked about it. 
glad it worked out for you
take care x


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi everyone

Loubelle - hi, congratulations on having 2 blasts transferred.  Yes I'm on 2ww also, I had EC on the 17th and ET on the 19th.  My test date is just before you, on the 30th, I have to go for a blood test, although it still seems early to me!  It will feel a little strange not having any alcohol on xmas day, but it's for a good reason.  At least we won't have any nasty hangovers.  Wishing you lots of luck for New Years Eve!! 

Babybluz -hi good luck for your tx next year.  Sorry about your severe OHSS, have you recovered now?  

Hi to Katiechick, AvonQueen and Witters.  Hope you are all ready for xmas!

Liz


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Liz, Thank you. Wishing you lots of luck too. I didn't end up having blasts we had ET on day 3 in the end. Damn I should have gone for a blood test would have found out a day earlier    No drinkies for us!

Random question but can you eat cheesecake? I bought one from tesco and suddenly thought I don't know if I should eat this! It says it contains egg but doesn't say whether its pasteurised or not. Cream cheese is ok isn't it?

xxxxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Evening all !!

Sorry been AWOL for few days .....had MIL stopping shes got alziemers....gosh hard work & very sad ....woke up early hrs this morn & she was standing at the bottom of my bed    .....

GOOD LUCK to Liz & Loubelle .......     ..................


Im sure a small piece of cheesecake would be fine ....

Is everyone ok ??....

Love Hope XXXXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

loubelle - yeah i think cheesecake should be ok if its just a tesco one,i mean, its not freshly made if ya get me so will prob be pastuerised. yeah cream cheese ok like philadelphia etc and creme freiche is too

hope2b - blimey, it sounds like hard work...poor MIL too, nobody wants to end up like that do they


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks girlies


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Morning ...ive just lost a really long post aghhhhhhhhhhhhh............

Anyway ....hope your all ok , & wanted to wish you all a

 MERRY CHRISTMAS 

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Just logging on to wish everyone a MERRY CHRISTMAS!

Liz


----------



## Alra (Nov 25, 2008)

Hello everyone,

hope you're all well and having nice holidays  

Liz & Loubelle, GOOD LUCK!!!

I have a question. This is my first cycle post OHSS and I'm 4 days late, which is totally unusual for me (my cycles are always 28 days). I don't think I'm pregnant, in fact I'm don't think I ovulated at all this month. Is it normal or should I get worried?  

A big  

Alra


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey Alra,

Thanks for the good luck wishes    When I had my cycle with OHSS the consultant said you never know when AF will come sometimes it is a really long cycle, sometimes it is a short one. I think it is pretty normal for your cycle to be a bit different to normal due to the drugs and your body settling down. xxxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

How are you all ??....

Hows the 2ww going Lou & Liz ??...    

Xmas has been a bit of a nightmare C was ill on the day & Boxing day ....we drove to my brothers (bout 50 miles away ... we were supposed to be stopping over ) but Cerys was so poorly we had to come home ....ended up having a reheated Xmas meal at 7.30.... ....think it was her last back molars starting to move....shes bit better now but not right ....

Hows everyone ??...

Love Hope XXXX


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh no poor little thing     Hope she starts to get better soon bless her.

I am ok, don't think I'm going to last until test day. Looked at the test I have and it says 99% correct test day, 98% -1 day, and 97% -2 day which will be tomorrow. Surely with only 2% difference it makes it ok to test tomorrow


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Im not the best person to tell you not to test i was supposed to test the FRIDAY .....i tested on the Monday & got a BFP ....   wishing you loads of luck  
XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

That's it i'm doing it tomorrow!


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Hi

Loubelle - I would say that if the embryos are about 14 days old, you should be OK to test.  Best of luck if you do!

Hope - sorry your xmas day wasn't too good.  The little ones don't have good timing with their illnesses do they?  Dylan burnt his fingers on boxing day so we spent all evening deciding whether to take him to A&E.  We didn't in the end as he eventually calmed down and when we checked his fingers they had very small blisters on the tips so we've just kept an eye on him.  It was awful when it happened though.  We were at my parents and my mum switched the fire on (she has never done this before whilst Dylan has been visiting) and within a few minutes he trotted up and touched the glass, I was right behind him but too late to stop him.  They don't seem to be bothering now, and he is loving playing with his new toys.

This 2ww hasn't been too bad and it is going fast but I'm now getting to the stage where I just want to know either way.  Earlier this afternoon I noticed a tiny amount of blood when I wiped, but nothing since, so I'm not feeling too positive to be honest.  At least we have some frosties if it's a BFN.  I don't think I want to go through another fresh cycle so after using our frosties it will probably be the end of tx for us.  Sorry to sound so negative. 

Liz


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh Liz, i've heard of lots of ladies getting bleeding and still having BFP. Witters - didn't you have lots of bleeding? Don't be sorry for any negativity we are all here for you negative or positive    Wishing you lots of luck xxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww poor Dylan ...the problem is they're like lightening are'nt they ....far quicker than us  ....PLEASE dont loose hope ...its prob implantation bleeding   ....

Lou ... DONT test cause of me ...im just impatient ....your prob much more controlled than me 

XXXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Lou and Hope - thanks for your words of support, it really helps.  What would we do without FF?

Lou - I keep meaning to ask, I've noticed in your signature you had a GEEP frozen cycle.  What is that?  Good luck for testing tomorrow if you go ahead with it!

Liz


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hulloooo,

Hope, don't worry, I am just super impatient not controlled at all  

Liz, GEEP is the abbreviation of the drugs my clinic use. Thats what they call the cycle for some reason, I'm not sure if it is any different to any other FET cycle. I had buserelin to DR, and then progynova & cyclogest. Is that the same as everyone else?

xxxxxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

I dunno ...i had natural FET's.........

XXXXXXXX


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone, well I couldn't wait any longer and tested this morning with a digital stick. BFN for us this time. At least we can start a new year with a new start xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Your official test day is 2 days away ......they give you that for a reason ....it could change by them ...dont give up hope    ...............

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi, I just spoke to clinic and they said no need to re-rest. Its a defo BFN


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Ohhh gosh ....im sorry .....   ..........

XXXXXXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Loubelle - I'm so sorry   .  I'm sure you will get your BFP one day  

Liz xxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

loubelle   im so sorry but still i`d do another test in 2 days xxx 
hi to everyone else xxxx


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

It looks like another   for us, I did a sneaky test this afternoon and it was negative.  Got to go for blood test in the morning to confirm it.  Hoping for some better results for everyone in 2009.

Liz


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Liz, i'm really sorry it wasn't postive     xxxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Awww...Liz...im sorry .....   .....

Heres hoping 2009 ....will be the year..    for everyone ....

Love Hope XXX


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Got it confirmed as negative today  .  Just goes to show that grade 1 embies don't always make it.  Anyway at least we've got some frosties which we'll probably use in a few months.  Feel like having a bit of a break from ttc and concentrating on looking after Dylan, as I feel he gets a bit neglected during tx.  Hope everyone enjoys new years eve tomorrow, what is everyone doing? 

Liz


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Im sorry Liz    Might be nice to have a bit of a rest especially after xmas and new year etc. Hope you are ok. 

I still have some frosties left too, but really not sure how good they are going to be. I had 23 (frozen from my OHSS cycle) and they thawed 8, but by day 3, 5 had stopped dividing and the 2 they put back were low grade. I've got my follow up on Monday so will ask about the embie quality, I'm assuming low grade means lots of fragmentation. Don't know whether it would be better to do a fresh antagonist rather than another FET?

We're not doing anything for NYE I don't think. We didn't plan anything as was meant to be test day so think we will just chill in  

I spoke to the clinic again this morning as quite a few people have said they think I should carry on taking the drugs and re-test. Doc said just to be on safe side take them today and retest tom. I know it won't make any difference at all but I guess it is better be safe than sorry.   Feel a bit like it's dragging it out though.

Lots of love to you all.


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

*WISHING YOU ALL A HAPPY NEW YEAR AN HOPE ALL OUR DREAMS COME TRUE FOR 2009   *


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey ladies,

Liz~ Sorry to read ur news hun  

AQ~ How r u hun hope ur ok  

Hope,Witters~ How r u and ur little ones ?

I went for my scan 2day and everything looks ok and ET is set for Monday Im excited but nervous to. We have 2 blast left so have decided to have the 2 put back just hope they surive the thaw.    I  start the   bullets 2moro  

Hello to everyone else hope ur all ok.

Have a nice nite ladies.

Katie xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry Liz ......   ............

Lou how are you ??...  ....

Katie GOOD LUCK hun.....   .....

Hows everyone else ??...Witters ?? are you ok ??..

Katie ..thanks for asking after us ...we are ok ta,just all got colds...  .....Cerys was poorly all over Xmas ...  



WISHING EVERYONE A HAPPY,HEALTHY,POSITVE NEW YEAR...   ...

lOVE hOPE xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Liz, sorry to hear your news 

Lou,  to you too!

Katie, good luck! 

Hope, I hope you all feel better real soon 

We are all fine.  Had a Great Christmas and looking forward to welcoming the new year in with a quiet night in, a glass of Moet and bed no doubt at 00:05   Late nights are beyond me lately!!

Happy New Year to you all!  Let's hope 2009 is a good one for us all


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi All, 

Good luck Katie for Monday    

Just to confirm I did another test today and no surprise, still BFN.

How are you all? 

Hope, hope you all get well soon. I have had a sore throat for about 3 weeks now! When is it going to go!!

How are you feeling Liz? I just kept crying yesterday and couldn't stop! Had some friends come round which I really didn't fancy as they don't know about treatment but was nice as actually took my mind off it and I had a laugh watching shooting stars   Anyone else see it?

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey 

Just want to say thanks for all the godd luck messages.

Hope u all have a nice new year. Im babysittin lookin after my 3 nephews.

Have a good one.

Love Katie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

katiechick - hiy hun, im ok thanks, just a bit tired and uncomfortable (not that im complaining   )

good luck for ET monday, you must be really excited hun


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi AQ,

Im feelin excited and nervous but i guess everyone feels nervous   Im havin next wk off and DH is to so he can look after me   it will be nice spendin time with him.

Read ur diary and saw ur in pain hope it ease's off not long to go for u hopefully  

xx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

enjoy your week off chick and kiss to the embies   

yeah i am a touch mardy but its all worth it intit, i just look so god damn horrendous! resembling dot cotton!!   so much for blooming you could hire me out for zombie films


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey ladies.

How r u all hope ur all ok.

Sorry it's a me  

Just got a question to ask u if u dont mind. Is there anything i should avoid once im pupo (hopefully monday)   I know im not allowed any heavy lifting what about baths am i allowed a bath ? and is there any thing i shouldnt eat ? just what i can and cant do  cant remember from my last ET   

Thanks
Katie xxx


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

katiechick

yeah no heavy lifting....

i had baths, just not as hot as i normally have them, think of how hot it would be to put a baby in as a guide....so if you have to lower yourself in slowly then its too hot! i was a bit worried so i used a baby bath thermometer to make sure water was right temperature! there only a few pounds

you can take paracetamol, rennies are ok too. avoid anything herbal. avoid anything you wouldent normally eat. avoid pate/shellfish/soft cheese (philadelphia and creme fraiche ok), salami/palma ham that sort of thing. and avoid pineapple chunks and raspberries.

some of that is just hearsay....and mostly for if you are pregnant but lets hope thats the case. 

i would say behave as normally as you would do/can, and eat 5 fruit and veg a day and take folic acid, dont march just walk, dont over do it, plenty of milk and water to drink, no more than 4 cups of tea a day or less of coffee, not too much coke or chocolate. dark choc good for iron though!


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi AQ,

Thanks for the advice. Just didnt want to eat anything I shouldn't. Did u have to have a full bladder I haven't been told anything but will ask when they phone me Monday morning. Am started to get really nervous and excited woke up this morning and thought only 2 days till ET and DH said he was thinkin the same   With this tx I have been really mood and keep waking up between 3-4 am and im wide awake dont know what all thats about   but im really tired now  

How ur pains now hope ur resting  

Katie xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hiya

How are you all ?? .....

Katie ...how exciting for you .....   .....i just tried to carry on as normal(ish)...i had fresh pineapple & a few brazil nuts every day ...dunno if it was that that gave me a  but was worth a try.....dont think hada full bladder ...,i didnt have baths ....as i like them hot ...so had showers instead....


GOOD LUCK HUN !!    

Love Hope XXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

katiechick - yeah for my ET they said i had to have some in my bladder. not full though. not busting to go or anything. first time - had a cuppa before setting off, but had to go for a wee by the time i got to the hospital!! they said that i could go for a wee but to then have a glass of water, which i did, and it was fine. my 2nd ET i was rubbish, thought if i just had cup of water in waiting room i would be ok, when i got in there they said my bladder wasnt full enough, though they still managed to put the embies in, it was just a bit harder for them! (worked though!). So basically i would say have a brew in the morning, and a cup of water in the waiting room, that should do ya   i was the same, always get like that the night before   If this is your first ET, dont worry hun, it only takes 5 minutes thats all

i had brazil nuts and pineapple juice on my first attempt, but by the 2nd attempt i was bit fed up as i thought "well it didnt work last time" so i just ate 5 fruit and veg a day and went back to work (and it worked! so dont worry too much just try and carry on as normal without lifting anything too heavy or having too hotter baths)


----------



## LizH (Nov 19, 2004)

Happy New Year everyone

Katiechick - good luck for your ET tomorrow  .  Hoping that you get the first BFP of the year!  I think the other girls have covered everything you can and can't do on your 2ww.  Something to try is visualising the embryos implanting.  And get plenty of rest, but gentle walking is good for blood flow to the uterus.

AQ - how are you feeling?  I've had a look at your diary and notice that you have been laid off at work, sorry about that.  

Loubelle - I'm fine thanks, I was upset for a couple of days when I got my BFN but I'm feeling much better now.  How are you feeling now?    Have you got a review appointment yet?  Mine isn't until 4th Feb, but I need a break anyway so not bothered.

Hi to Hope and Witters  

Liz


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Avon, where's this diary?  I'd love to read it


----------



## katiechick (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for all ur advice. I couldnt sleep last nite think it's because im nervous. Im just waiting for the clinic to phone me I hate all this waiting it's driving me mad  

Will let u know how I get on.

Katie xxx


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Katie, I still remember waiting for that phonecall   Good luck, I'm sure it will all work out fine


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

katiechick GOOD LUCK SWEETIE WITH et TODAY XX
BIG HI TO EVERYONE ELSE


----------



## Witters (Mar 17, 2005)

Avon, found your diary 

Huge hugs to you!   What you are feeling is totally natural.  I'm sure we all have thought the same, just not brave enough to put it into real words.  You are right, you are hitting - and passing some major milestones   Remember, mine were over a week old by now and they are perfect.  You are doing great!!!  As for labour, that is fun   It is the end yet the beginning of a chapter too.  Even if you suffer, just look at the reward you get for it!  Not least your two precious bundles, but lots of love and attention from everyone else   I totally enjoyed mine, dispite all the worries of it being so early (began at 29w2d and delivered at 30w3d)  I would absolutely wish to go through it all again   I hope you feel better


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi All ....

Just a quick one as gota go & walk the dog .... ...

Hope your all ok ??..

KATIE hope all has gone ok today ??....   

Love hope XXXXXX


----------



## Avon Queen (Jul 8, 2007)

witters - heres the link to the diary, best have a brew to hand though, its long! goes from the ET

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145922.0

also did an IVF diary for my BFN but thats not such a pleasant read  

LizH - sorry for your bfn , my bfn was a grade 1, 8 cell. you like you say, its just whats gonna stick, it doesnt always matter the grade etc. though i guess it helps overall. i remember only too clearly my bfn sunk into a deep depression it was horrible. but after a few weeks i improved and then i was raring to have another go again, which was fine, till i got to the 2nd 2ww in an 8 week period and i went slightly mad!   thank god it worked that time . im laid off work but start maternity leave today so should still get paid but its still up in the air at moment as to if i can still have the perks we'd agreed, waiting to see what happens at work, there should be an announcement soon

katiechick - i know its nail biting isnt it  my heart was hanging my a thread most of the time, and i always shook when i rang the hospital and normally burst into tears after getting off the phone. take it easy hunny           pray it works for you                       

ah witters you found it. god im so slow today!! thanks hun! am very emotional at the moment, with large hair to boot. and have no energy whatsoever. keep going through the past in my mind as if my mind wants to re process it all, but its freaking me out! nearly there now, just holding on in there

hiya everyone else


----------



## Loubelle (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi everyone how are you all doing?

Katie how did the ET go today? Hope you are doing ok and resting.

Avon Queen I read your diary and it made me cry. The things you write are so true and I am sure I will feel the same as you when I finally get my BFP. Your precious little bundles are doing so well as are you, not long till you can hold them in your arms  

Liz, Glad you are feeling better. I am ok thank you, still having good and bad days, back at work tomorrow - rubbish. The company I work for has just been sold so like you Avon Queen I will soon be laid off. Hoping it won't be for at least 3-6 months but will know more when we get the next announcement. I was thinking before that I didn't care about it all beacuse when I go back after xmas I will be pregnant so won't care about work but didn't quite go to plan  

I had my follow up app today so upset again! Not sure why as DP is really positive I think I am just still emotional from BFN. They suggest we do another medicated FET (not natural as I am really irregular) and see how the remaining embies do. We have 15 so they'll take 8 out again and might take the rest if those don't do well. If that doesn't work then do antagonist short cycle. The reason I am upset is beacuse they said they don't know if it's the quality of my eggs that is the problem. If it is there is nothing they can do to improve them? Is that right? Anyway DP says I shouldn't be worrying about that as have a FET and possibly another fresh cycle before I need to worry bout that.

Sorry such a miserable post, I will be ok again tomorrow   Hope I haven't depressed you all! 

Lots of hugs to you all 

Lou xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

*New home this way ladies

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=171013.0

Em*


----------

